# HR2x and R22 0x029B - Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700 • HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR22-200 • HR23-700 • R22-100 • R22-200*

Release began 11/06/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144593

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144594

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Media share play order scrambled. Not alphabetical, but not in order either, just scrambled. Also, some track tags include the track number, others don't (I always rip .WMA with the tag reading track number - song name).


----------



## dclarke (Sep 20, 2007)

Seemed to have fixed some issues here with 1080p/24 frame playback. VOD of Premonition had dropped frames on bottom prior to this update. Plays better now but still a little jittery. Not sure if my display or issues on there end. Either way the 24 frame thing is confusing, not sure why they use it if most of us cant display it properly


----------



## Mortifer (Aug 17, 2006)

My eSata Drive doesn't startup with the new firmware. My wife has rebooted 3x and 2 times when it actually boots - no drive, the other time it turned the external drive on, but it sat there for 40m and wouldn't boot.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Trying to use DirecTV2PC and play a recording [just made] from NBC channel 3-1, gives this error message: "Server returns '503 service unavailable' ".
This time the DVR didn't need to be rebooted to play other recordings from this HR20-700.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

My HR20 can't seem to find 029B.
It searches for it, seems to find it and does a reboot.
But then 5 minutes later it asks if it can download new data again and does the exact same thing.
I have seen it do this 3 times now today.

Any ideas?


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am seeing bad picture breakup (pixels) and 771 flashes. This on most of the mpeg4 channels (552 etc) not seing this on the meg2 station. My three HR71-700 receivers are all looking for input on tuner 2 and i think that is what is causing this. I have run sat sep up multiple times, no help. This not an issue with 255 but was with 290 and now with 29b. I have had a Directv tech out and 3 calls to csr and tech. No help.


----------



## boomertsfx (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm at work, but my wife has called several times about our HR20-700 rebooting starting today. I thought it might be overheating and she aimed a fan at it, but no go, keeps rebooting (she says she hears a beep too, which may be the UPS, not sure). I'm hoping it's just a software issue since of course I just removed the protection plan from my account


----------



## Mortifer (Aug 17, 2006)

As a follow-up, I got home a little bit ago and after about 3-4 unpluggings the HR22 finally came up and is working again. Not sure what it was all about, but I have pulled the plug and done an actual restart on it 3 times in a row and everything is working again. :scratch:


----------



## jmcguire56 (Dec 30, 2005)

Starting with the last software download I come home to a dead HR21-700. 

I have to cycle power at the strip to get the box to turn on and then I see the software download begin.

Is it normal for the box to be off prior to the software download?

Can't DirecTV send us an email to let us know this is going to happen? I'm guessing their support lines are jammed with people wondering what the heck is going on.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

My brother ran into an interesting problem with 1080p VOD. He has an HR21-700 connected to 2 TVs. One TV is connected using HDMI and it does support 1080p/24. The other TV is connected using component cables and does not support 1080p.

He downloaded a 1080p VOD program and played it. The HDMI TV showed a great picture. The component connected TV showed an out of sync bunch of junk. I didn't expect the component connection to transmit a 1080p picture.

Once he changed the output of his HR21-700 to 1080i, both TVs showed a good picture.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

I reported 1080p/24Hz issues with 0290, 029A and now 029B.

All showtime VOD's indicate 1080p/24Hz playback as both the 720p and 1080i lights are lit on the front of the HR20-100. My Pioneer Elite PRO-110 is setup for 1080p/24Hz but the picture is torn at the bottom of the screen. My Elite plays back all my Blu-ray (PS3) and HD-DVD (XA2) DVD's at 1080p/24Hz with NO issues. It also played backed ALL the 1080p/24Hz movies (Bucket List, Bank Job, MI III) offered earlier in CE offerings.

This is frustrating as the HDMI standard has been around for years and this should be a simple handshake between the HR20-100 and the Pioneer Elite. :nono2: 

John


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Apparently, there seems to be a link between the new firmware and false readings on odd 101 transponders. I'm experiencing the same problem with my HR21-700 as some people that posted in this thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143283
A person in this thread noticed it right after the 0x0290 firmware on his HR20, and a couple friends of his confirmed the same thing. I'm having the same issue. If you take the BBC off and check your odd transponders on the 101, they go back up the 7-12 points.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> The one thing I have yet to see, is any of the mods confirm that the content everyone is testing since 0x290 is actually good 1080p/24 content and not some random test of a encoding stream thats not working.
> 
> With the exception of the Hulk test Doug just mentioned.


Got the 029b update and it is still tearing at the bottom plus the picture is jumping. Almost pixilating but in a way I've seen before.

Downloading a different movie in case the problem is in the download and not the playback.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Mortifer said:


> My eSata Drive doesn't startup with the new firmware. My wife has rebooted 3x and 2 times when it actually boots - no drive, the other time it turned the external drive on, but it sat there for 40m and wouldn't boot.


I just went through a similar experience. My esata drive came up after every reboot until last night's 029B download. After two unsuccessful tries, I was about to conclude the esata got cooked.

I tried a 3rd time powering down both the esata drive and the DVR for twenty minutes or so. This time it came up with all the contents intact.

I might add that when I reconnected the AC power and turned on the HR20-100, it took an inordinately long time to power on. Not sure that I have seen that before.

Close call.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like I still had the 771 errors on channels coming from the 99c and 103c sats when I came home from work. Tuner 1 showed 0s on them all....but I hadn't restarted the box in a while.

Restarted and now no 771 errors. But only time will tell if this lasts or not. Both tuners back up to where they should be....in the 90s on all sats.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

miksmi21 said:


> Looks like I still had the 771 errors on channels coming from the 99c and 103c sats when I came home from work. Tuner 1 showed 0s on them all....but I hadn't restarted the box in a while.
> 
> Restarted and now no 771 errors. But only time will tell if this lasts or not. Both tuners back up to where they should be....in the 90s on all sats.
> 
> I'll keep ya posted.


Didn't last long. 771 errors remain. Looks like the 99c and 103c sats show 0s on tuner 1. Running through SWM. Restarted SWM and HR20-100 and 771s remain.

Problem only started on 0x290, remains on 0x29B

DTV report 20081107-33CB


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

R22-100
0x029b


No Caller ID.Phone Test:OK

Still have PPI bug.
When I stay on 1 channel for longer than 2 programs.Then when I'm watching the start of the second program I press Info/MoreInfo/Done.The Info banner reappears with the Information of the Previous Program I watched.It stays displayed for 5 seconds then the Information of the program I'm watching is displayed.


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

I also had the un-recognized eSata problem with my HR20-700. After a rbr and and quick unplug didn't work, the 30 minute uplug did the trick. My 3 year old was going to be really upset if he couldn't watch his favorite Little Einsteins episodes


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

On my HR20-100 after the 029B update, the unit was in 480P even though the only resolution I have enabled is 720P. Te res button would not change it. I had to enable 1080i and let it switch to that and then I was able to change it back to 720P.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

I cannot connect to the wireless network. The receiver sees the WGA600N but will not accept the security code. I tried to reset the WGA600N and redo the code but to no avail.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Downloaded "Bobby" tonight. Shows up on my Samsung AN46A650 as 1080/24 and is still tearing at the bottom of the screen. Get it done D*. Will love it when you do. Deleted the show after 2 minutes.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Turned the machine on successfully, but could get no response to the remote after that - not even a flicker of a front panel light. Had to RBR. Seems OK since then.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

My HR21 powered up s;owly. The esata drive (My DVR Expander) powered up normally. On the video side, watching CNN and the audio is blurbed. Going to be watching this over the weekend to see if any other audio problems come up.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Came home tonight, turned the TV on. Got nothing but "snow". Changed input on my TV, did not help. I cycled my HR20-700's power, picture and audio returned. :whatdidid 

This has never happened before. :nono: 

TV details in the gear list below.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

miksmi21 said:


> Didn't last long. 771 errors remain. Looks like the 99c and 103c sats show 0s on tuner 1. Running through SWM. Restarted SWM and HR20-100 and 771s remain.
> 
> Problem only started on 0x290, remains on 0x29B
> 
> DTV report 20081107-33CB


I'll give credit where credit is due. Called up DTV and said hey, i'm getting these random 771 errors only on Tuner 1 on the 99 and 103 sats. Told him everything i've done to this point and how it seems fixed for a while but actually isn't.

He made the suggestion after speaking with a buddy of his who had the same problem and told me what he did to fix. And so far so good on me too.

He said to remove any/all possible power from the line. Totally.

So I ran around the house, disconnected all 3 of my receivers that are connected to the switch, also disconnected power to the PI on my SWM. Only thing that was physically connected to the sat dish was the coax. No power anywhere. Let it sit for 5 minutes unplugged. Plugged the SWM in first, then my HR20-100 that's been giving me fits. Then the HR20-700 and then finally my R15-300.

After all said and done....got Tuner 1 back on all sats. Now on the 290 code this would be up for about an hour then die off again. As of this second, it's been up for about 3 hours, and still have both tuners on all sats. Full signals.

Hopefully that kid made my month!


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

I am seeing an unusual problem with the previous software release 0x290 & current release 0x29B loaded into both my HR20-700 and HR22-100 DVR's, located in the den and master bedroom respectively. 
Although the Caller Id displays are occurring, all attempts to go to System Info & Test to perform a System Test result in the Phone test noting "Failed...". This also appears to affect the playing of saved PPV movies, resulting in a display noting "Check phone line to order. (733)" which results in the movie freezing after playing for 4 miinutes.
Is anyone else seeing similar issues?


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I am getting audio drops about twice an hour now. It seems to be for about 3 or 4 seconds. I have never, ever had this problem before with my home theatre. Imagine watching a movie in your 50K theatre and getting audio drop outs just because of simple upgrade in the D* box.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Came home tonight, turned the TV on. Got nothing but "snow". Changed input on my TV, did not help. I cycled my HR20-700's power, picture and audio returned. :whatdidid
> 
> This has never happened before. :nono:


I had the same issue. It appeared as if it was trying to do 1080p and my TV couldn't handle it. I power cycled and it went away.

Then later on I was searching and the system appeared to freeze-up and eventually started bouncing back and forth between snow and a frozen screen. Had to power cycle again.

HR20-700 on a 3 yr. old 1080i Sony TV.


----------



## Hammy408 (Sep 23, 2007)

HR20-700
I am having issues with wild volume swings this morning.
I am using Toslink to receiver (worked with no issues for past 1.5 years). 
As I am watching Cartoons (Live and Pre-recorded) with the kids, I have not had a chance to reboot, but I will at first chance and report back.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

jeffstra said:


> Downloaded "Bobby" tonight. Shows up on my Samsung AN46A650 as 1080/24 and is still tearing at the bottom of the screen. Get it done D*. Will love it when you do. Deleted the show after 2 minutes.


We have no confirmation that ANY programming is 1080p other than the new test trailer mentioned in this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144666

As some others have noted too the showtime stuff is likely mis flagged and is not 1080p at all. Try the test trailer.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

Justinto said:


> I cannot connect to the wireless network. The receiver sees the WGA600N but will not accept the security code. I tried to reset the WGA600N and redo the code but to no avail.


I finally got this fixed. It was not the problem of the HR20-700 or the WGA600N. It was the wireless router that had to be reset. Once I did this, the HR20 connected right away.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Justinto said:


> I cannot connect to the wireless network. The receiver sees the WGA600N but will not accept the security code. I tried to reset the WGA600N and redo the code but to no avail.


I had to unplug my 600n and redo the DirecTv setup when it would not accept the security code


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Still pixelating worse than ever with the new software on my HR21


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

As Live Notre Dame prioritizer 2 recordings were indicated in the autorecord list, but were never indicated for recording, before the update, I moved Notre Dame from prioritizer #2 osition to prioritizer #1. 24 hours later, after the update, Notre Dame shows (1) in the prioritizer #1 position, Shows a game being scheduled to record in the TODO list, but shows "there are no matching programs at this time" , when the prioritizer item is selected.

Something is still goofed up here.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Came home tonight, turned the TV on. Got nothing but "snow". Changed input on my TV, did not help. I cycled my HR20-700's power, picture and audio returned. :whatdidid
> 
> This has never happened before. :nono:
> 
> TV details in the gear list below.


I have had this happen about 4 times over the last two months to my HR20-100, obviously before 029B. In all cases, a RBR was needed to fix it. I have been assuming it is something going wrong with the box, and just a matter of tme until it dies, but it would be much nicer if it is a sofware related issue, because I have a lot of recordings on the esata drive which will become useless if I have to get that box replaced.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

Woke up this AM & checked on some DVR content I was trying to burn to DVD, but noticed that my HR-21 was powered down. I looked at the video that was successfully burned to DVD, and saw that around 3AM, the receiver powered down for a software update. It never came back on.

This AM, it wouldn't respond to IR, RBR, or power button on the receiver. I pulled the plug and plugged it back in, now I'm waiting on the download to complete, its stuck at 97%(as usual). This is the fourth time in the past month that software anomalies have disrupted my receiver. 

What the heck is going on? I thought you had to be CE if you wanted to play with unreliable software. I'm getting tired of not being able to rely on my receiver. Does anyone know why D* can't seem to get this software stable?????


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Yesterday, I asked a poster to describe the window that showed his hard drive had been corrupted. Had never seen anything like that. Naturally, after the download last night, one of my 21-700s had the blue circle spinning when I checked all my HRs as I do every morning. I usually have to reboot this particular 21-700 after an NR and wasn't surprised. Got the bad HD window, and that did surprise me and I rebooted to no avail. At least I have seen my very own bad hard drive window.

Tried rebooting again and came back to the same window again. Decided to let it try to recover recordings and three hours into that I have reached the 5% level. At this rate, I should be done sometime tomorrow. First time in a long time that an NR has screwed up an HR that a reboot didn't correct. Not a big deal, since everything is backed up, but I'm curious to see what happens now. Or tomorrow.

Rich


----------



## Frank2611 (Feb 1, 2007)

Still no warning before changing channels to record a scheduled show on single tuner receivers.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Watching the Denver/Cleveland game on Thursday, technically on 290, I got several "searching for authorized content" in the middle of the game. Lasted about 20-25 seconds each time, then resumed. Was repeatable by rewinding.

Hadnt had that happen in the middle of a show before.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

This software install checked ALL the resolution settings (including 1080p) under "HDTV."

Did this on both my HR20-700 -- one is attached to a projector that only does 720p, the other is attached to an LCD flat panel that is 1080p, but not 1080p/24.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> I think if they knew why the software wasn't stable, it would be stable.


Cute response, Pica, but completely useless and a little snippy. If you don't know the answer, then please don't respond to my question.

Maybe you're not in technology. With softwre debugging, you usually know where a bug lives, maybe not exactly where it is, but you can debug it to an application. I want to know if anyone knows what functions on the DVR are throwing all the bugs that we've seen. My viewing has been disrputed 3 times in the past month, I've missed 2 shows that I really enjoy, and I wasted a blank DVD last night. I have an expectation that my DVR will function reliably, and when it doesn't I expect D* to resolve it quickly. D* has the CE program for a reason - to test their software before rolling it to the general population. The problems over the past month suggest they're not using their process effectively or they're rushing loads to production too quickly for some reason.

So, does anyone know why all the problems recently?


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Seems to me they're almost always guide data related.

At least thats the reason often ascribed, with nobody offering an alternative answer.

Guide data changing at the last minute, program times being moved up or back a minute or two, 'bad' guide data locking things up, 'bad' guide data causing the need to reboot all the receivers in the system, etc.

Frequent updates can also be problematic. A great way to uncover a bad hard drive or other marginal component is to require the box to download a big bunch of software and perform its own changeover. At least thats the explanation given when new s/w goes out and a bunch of people have problems, that its their hardware/connections that somehow went bad in coincidence with the update.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

My channel guide is v-e-r-y- -s-l-o-w

keystrokes take up to 5 seconds to show action on the screen

will try a RBR


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I got the update last night. All was fine this morning. I just turned on the tv and was watching an SD show and it was fine. Changed the channel to a HD channel, no picture at all, screen just black. Tried to change it to another HD channel and got audio but screen completely bright green. Tried to change channel to SD channel, could get audio but screen still bright green. Doing a RBR right now.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> We have no confirmation that ANY programming is 1080p other than the new test trailer mentioned in this thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144666
> 
> As some others have noted too the showtime stuff is likely mis flagged and is not 1080p at all. Try the test trailer.


I downloaded the trailer and it looks great. Thank you.

It's funny that my TV read "Bobby" as 1080/24 and it looked so bad. I downloaded "27" from the same Showtime channel and it showed up as 1080i/60 and of course played fine. So will real 1080p shows have that same icon that is on the test show?


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

My HR22-100 took update well, no lockup / reboot. Menu seems a little sluggish but everything else seems good.

Still no support to stream 1080P from media server...but the PS3 does this well.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

anybody lost hdmi connection since this upgrade? one of my hr20's this morning decided not to work with hdmi, although i tried 4 different hdmi cables. its working fine with component.

also, has anyone lost a optical audio connection? lost mine this morning on my other hr20....works fine with coax cables.

i've done reboots but they didn't help.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

mrpickem said:


> My HR22-100 took update well, no lockup / reboot. Menu seems a little sluggish but everything else seems good.
> 
> Still no support to stream 1080P from media server...but the PS3 does this well.


Well, my HR22 with the new 29b is still having stutter issues. PQ is still less than before 290, and still getting occasional audio and video drops. Don't know what they fixed with 29b, but still looks just as unstable as 290.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

rahlquist said:


> We have no confirmation that ANY programming is 1080p other than the new test trailer mentioned in this thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144666


 It's been noted in other threads that some of the movies via Showtime on Demand are 1080p. They aren't labeled or flagged that way, but when you play them they put the receiver in 1080p mode (720p and 1080i leds are both on).


----------



## jpprice (Oct 4, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Yesterday, I asked a poster to describe the window that showed his hard drive had been corrupted. Had never seen anything like that. Naturally, after the download last night, one of my 21-700s had the blue circle spinning when I checked all my HRs as I do every morning. I usually have to reboot this particular 21-700 after an NR and wasn't surprised. Got the bad HD window, and that did surprise me and I rebooted to no avail. At least I have seen my very own bad hard drive window.
> 
> Tried rebooting again and came back to the same window again. Decided to let it try to recover recordings and three hours into that I have reached the 5% level. At this rate, I should be done sometime tomorrow. First time in a long time that an NR has screwed up an HR that a reboot didn't correct. Not a big deal, since everything is backed up, but I'm curious to see what happens now. Or tomorrow.
> 
> Rich


I have the same problem. I have reloaded the 29b software but still get the bad hard drive screen. I have chosen both format methods to no avail. I called D and they have a new DVR coming to me but I'm out for the weekend. I started having trouble with the 290 load and the 29b seems to have finished me off.

Thank You D


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

studdad said:


> Well, my HR22 with the new 29b is still having stutter issues. PQ is still less than before 290, and still getting occasional audio and video drops. Don't know what they fixed with 29b, but still looks just as unstable as 290.


I'm getting some stutter and pixilation on CBS (LSU/AL) now, but I think that is attributed to the network feed. Otherwise I have seen none in a couple hours viewing today...but I had very very little before the update either. :hurah:


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Came home tonight, turned the TV on. Got nothing but "snow". Changed input on my TV, did not help. I cycled my HR20-700's power, picture and audio returned. :whatdidid
> 
> This has never happened before. :nono:
> 
> TV details in the gear list below.


Same thing happened here also. HR20-700 software = 0x29b downloaded last night. Did rbr ok now


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

studdad said:


> Well, my HR22 with the new 29b is still having stutter issues. PQ is still less than before 290, and still getting occasional audio and video drops. Don't know what they fixed with 29b, but still looks just as unstable as 290.


I too am getting the stuttering on these last two software releases. Doesn't matter whether the content is live or recorded.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

One of our R22s was stuck at 97% this morning. A reboot fixed it. Another of our R22s became unresponsive a few hours after it downloaded 029b this morning. A reboot fixed it also. 

We're irritated.


----------



## HR10_convert (Jan 15, 2008)

iceturkee said:


> anybody lost hdmi connection since this upgrade? one of my hr20's this morning decided not to work with hdmi, although i tried 4 different hdmi cables. its working fine with component.
> 
> also, has anyone lost a optical audio connection? lost mine this morning on my other hr20....works fine with coax cables.
> 
> i've done reboots but they didn't help.


I've lost all sound on the HD channels since downloading 0x290. I'm connected via HDMI as well. Tried another HDMI cable and it didn't make a difference


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

HR10_convert said:


> I've lost all sound on the HD channels since downloading 0x290. I'm connected via HDMI as well. Tried another HDMI cable and it didn't make a difference


i did manage to get the audio back on one with a simple reboot. i've been told to try a hard reboot to get the hdmi back. try disconnecting the power cable and the hdmi for about 30 minutes. hook power back first, make sure settings are correct and then hook hdmi. i'm watching football right now but will try the hard reboot in the morning!


----------



## Shawnn (Sep 23, 2007)

I came home to a dead HR20-700. I had to unplug power for 15 mins to get the box to turn on and then I see the software download begin. I also lost all recordings.


----------



## HR10_convert (Jan 15, 2008)

iceturkee said:


> i did manage to get the audio back on one with a simple reboot. i've been told to try a hard reboot to get the hdmi back. try disconnecting the power cable and the hdmi for about 30 minutes. hook power back first, make sure settings are correct and then hook hdmi. i'm watching football right now but will try the hard reboot in the morning!


The hard reboot restored sound for aprox 30 seconds. Then there was a high pitch squeal and sound is gone again.
I have 2 HR20-700s, one survived and this one is giving me sound agita. This unit also has has issues with powering on and displaying no picture even though the panel lights are active.
Attempted a hard disk format as suggested by DTV's technical support, made no difference.
After arguing with them for 15 minutes, they are sending a replacement receiver.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost all HD sound on HR22 with 29b today. Also, stutter on various HD channels. Did an RBR and got sound back, but stutter continues. Getting very close to dropping this dumbass service, as I am tired of being a guinea pig every time they do an update.


----------



## CalmWind (Oct 2, 2007)

HR20-700--Recorded video seems jerky. This may be happening with live also, but doesn't seem to be as noticeable. I am running 1080i only on my TV, no 1080p.

Also, if I am watching a recorded video and switch to live and then back to the recorded video, the recorded video resets to the beginning in many instances, although not every time.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

no media share now, cant find my wireless connection, rebooted several times didnt help, but yet it says i am connected to the internet and network, the report icon that used to be under the misc items is not there now, cant even get a report number now.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR21-200: No sound on two recorded episodes of the Unit. Sound working otherwise. Tried switching back and forth from Dolby Digital..no luck. Tried a restart no luck.

Went to an HR20-700 which has not been "upgraded" yet with same episode sound was fine.

Please put a bit more love into your QA process.


----------



## i49mobile (Feb 1, 2007)

mrpickem said:


> I'm getting some stutter and pixilation on CBS (LSU/AL) now, but I think that is attributed to the network feed. Otherwise I have seen none in a couple hours viewing today...but I had very very little before the update either. :hurah:


I noticed after the download that I have some pixel issues on OTA channels that I did not have in the past.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

heaphus said:


> I too am getting the stuttering on these last two software releases. Doesn't matter whether the content is live or recorded.


I just watched Journey to the Center of the Earth, the new one, on PPVHD. Some stuttering and some audio screaches. Also, a few times it seemed to "jump ahead", like it skipped 10-20 frames. Not a stutter, but a dropping of several frames. Very strange. Before that, I also noticed some stutter on recorded stuff. I hope they fix this soon, or I am gone for good.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

i49mobile said:


> I noticed after the download that I have some pixel issues on OTA channels that I did not have in the past.


I don't have too much pixelation, just a degraded PQ. HD looks like upconverted SD. Even the HDPPV movie I watched looked like crap.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100
Report #* 20081108-44A
*Issue:* Pixelization and audio dropouts occur while viewing recorded MPEG2 HD show on channel 76. Show was recorded with 0x0290 NR.

A quick check of an MPEG2 HD series recorded with 0x029B looked OK...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

R22-100
Report # 20081109-23cd

lost media share completely, been gone for 2 days, I can DVR2PC, VOD and run network services but no media share from either desktop or Laptop.


----------



## jbvulture (Nov 10, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> R22-100
> Report # 20081109-23cd
> 
> lost media share completely, been gone for 2 days, I can DVR2PC, VOD and run network services but no media share from either desktop or Laptop.


I have lost media share also, I even went back and verified setting on my PC and it sees the HR20-100 and ports are all open and firewall disabled. It was working fine a few weeks ago and I have not changed setting on my computer that shares the media.

I'm using WMP11 for sharing. Are people having issues when using other apps? Is WMP11 working for others?


----------



## j0hnN (Nov 9, 2008)

Bad (or worse than 0290) pixelation and 771 flashes on most HD channels. Still looking for input on tuner 2, which was not an issue w/ 0255. Directv agents are 'apparently' clueless. It's a fitting end to an 8 year stint with Directv. I just can't afford $70 for unwatchable TV.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

jbvulture said:


> I have lost media share also, I even went back and verified setting on my PC and it sees the HR20-100 and ports are all open and firewall disabled. It was working fine a few weeks ago and I have not changed setting on my computer that shares the media.
> 
> I'm using WMP11 for sharing. Are people having issues when using other apps? Is WMP11 working for others?


No problems here with media share & WMP 11.

I just tried TVersity & the receiver locked up, though...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR21-200 - 30 second skip and back are now painful to use. Most skips end with the audio starting and the picture frozen for a second. All commands are delayed and slow in responding.

Restart had no effect on these issues.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

HR20-100
Problem Report: 20081107-1FB5

Although 1080p24 and 1080p60 are shown as supported resolutions, the 1080p test fails when I attempt to set that resolution for my Sony KDL-40V3000 hdtv.
I get a brief flash of the "if you can see this screen your TV supports DirecTV's...", then the screen goes blank, and about 15 seconds later I get the "Your TV is not compatible" screen.

Close, but no cigar. Please fix this.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

is this new or have i just not noticed before? I think I would have noticed it

recording Top Chef, also watching live tv, go to list and start watching recorded portion of Top Chef, when Top Chef catch up with live portion I jump back to live watch a little of it then hit previous to go to Top Chef to start watching recorded portion when it goes to Top Chef it starts back about 5 minutes from spot where it was left. I don't remember this every happening before, don't like this.


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

l8er said:


> It's been noted in other threads that some of the movies via Showtime on Demand are 1080p. They aren't labeled or flagged that way, but when you play them they put the receiver in 1080p mode (720p and 1080i leds are both on).


And do they play? I've downloaded the same ones but they tear at the bottom of the screen. The demo works fine.


----------



## MasterChef (Mar 31, 2008)

Once 029B was received on both of my HR21-700s I started having regular pixelation and audio stuttering on several channels - local and national. The weather was clear at this time and signal strengths looked fine.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

video freezeups on all my recorded stuff when i play it back, this is the far worse upgrade released national, i have seen in a long time, everything was working good until this national release.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

rbean said:


> is this new or have i just not noticed before? I think I would have noticed it
> 
> recording Top Chef, also watching live tv, go to list and start watching recorded portion of Top Chef, when Top Chef catch up with live portion I jump back to live watch a little of it then hit previous to go to Top Chef to start watching recorded portion when it goes to Top Chef it starts back about 5 minutes from spot where it was left. I don't remember this every happening before, don't like this.


watching another episode of Top Chef and live tv, trying to jump back and forth when Top Chef catches up and now it is jumping back to the beginning, this is very annoying.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Some video studdering last night. Then about 9:30am EST today we got a reboot out of nowhwere. Checked the software and it was still the 0x29B that we got a day ago.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Yesterday, I asked a poster to describe the window that showed his hard drive had been corrupted. Had never seen anything like that. Naturally, after the download last night, one of my 21-700s had the blue circle spinning when I checked all my HRs as I do every morning. I usually have to reboot this particular 21-700 after an NR and wasn't surprised. Got the bad HD window, and that did surprise me and I rebooted to no avail. At least I have seen my very own bad hard drive window.
> 
> Tried rebooting again and came back to the same window again. Decided to let it try to recover recordings and three hours into that I have reached the 5% level. At this rate, I should be done sometime tomorrow. First time in a long time that an NR has screwed up an HR that a reboot didn't correct. Not a big deal, since everything is backed up, but I'm curious to see what happens now. Or tomorrow.
> 
> Rich


Ran the option to recover all the programs. Only took 24 hours and finally froze up on the "welcome to D*'' (or whatever it's called). Ended up reformatting and losing all programs. And since the eSATA came right back up, I don't understand how it could have been corrupted by anything but the NR.

Does this surprise me? Not at all. Just the first real problem I have had with an NR in many months. Disappointed? You betcha!

Rich


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I've noticed a substantial increase in audio stuttering and pixelation since this release and the one before it. Along with the 101 odd transponder readings 7-12 points lower than they really are. Take the bbc off and they go right back to normal.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

HR20-100. All saved programs play with audio only after the update.
After a 'soft' reset, still no video. After a RBR, all is fine.


----------



## Uxorious (Apr 12, 2008)

Came home to a black screen.
All channels were black - only the DVR UI showed.
No error messages or anything.

Reboot solved it.


----------



## duffer14 (Dec 16, 2007)

my HR21-100 to do list has 24 items in it...but it says none are schedules to record


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't rewind on my HR-22 unless I hit play or fast-forward first. No beeps, nothing. If I hit fast forward I get the beep then I can rewind.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

When switching between 1080i stations (CNN HD and HGTV HD for example) by keying in the new channel number (202 > 229), my HR21-100 will switch resolutions from 1080i to 720p and then back to 1080i (I do have native on). Seems like it shouldn't have to waste time by needlessly cycling through other resolutions.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

My nfl sunday ticket recording of rams game had a two recordings, the first was the game and was 3:37 hours long the second that started at 3:37 into the game and was
50 + minutes long but when I attempted to play it went into a loop delete now and would not delete. When I pressed a channel cbs it tuned to the channel but kept flashing delete now in the background. Eventually I went back into playlist and selected the origianl sunday ticket recording and that played fine.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Came home tonight, turned the TV on. Got nothing but "snow". Changed input on my TV, did not help. I cycled my HR20-700's power, picture and audio returned. :whatdidid
> 
> This has never happened before. :nono:
> 
> TV details in the gear list below.


This past weekend this has happened to me twice where I had to power down the HR20-100 and re-power to get picture back...............

First for me too............

Why is HDMI so difficult for DTv? :eek2:

John


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

HR22-100

It might just be me, but, does it seem a bit faster? The guide and overall button responsiveness seems improved (still needs some work, in the guide and the playlist, but this is a big step in the right direction). Whatever was done, DTV: You have my gratitude!!

No problems such as those described above (pixelation, etc) are apparent at this time (knock on wood).


----------



## Pres16 (Oct 24, 2008)

029B doesn't seem to have fixed anything. My HR21-700 still freezes up when doing anything other than watching live TV. I can't rewind or watch any recorded show without it freezing up. Whenever I do an RBR it takes 5-7 reboots during the process (which, because of the reboots takes about 1/2 hour) before it will finally boot up. I have tried downloading software again, I have tried reformatting my drive, I have tried everything else mentioned with regard to 0290 and 029B issues. Anybody have any suggestions?

I'm really getting tired of this stuff....

UPDATE - I called D* last night and they are sending a techn tomorrow with a new box.


----------



## BurnX (Oct 16, 2006)

I've had problems with one receiver. At first when going to System Setup>Info & Test it would try and bring up the info, but the info screen would come back empty. I went ahead a forced a download of the firmware, and that worked fine. Last night tried to watch a recording and it was blank. Receiver started responding very slowly. Had to red button reset. Tonight that same receiver did a reboot on its own during the Sunday night NFL game. 

I also have had problems with the DirecTV2PC stuff. The receiver will show up for a couple of minutes after it reboots. Then then the DirecTV2PC software will not be able to find it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Report # 20081109-1f70

1080P PLayback

When playing a 1080P Movie in 1080i res out component outputs (Hulk trailer), the picture is shaking up and down...


----------



## edpankau (Nov 10, 2008)

This update has still not addressed the really annoying and seemingly random optical audio drop out after ff/rew/pause. Generally, I hit ff to skip through commercials, and more often than not, I have no audio when I hit play again. So I have to turn my receiver on and off again (and wait for it to be ready) before hitting play again, this time with audio.

I have a DirecTV DVR HR21-700 and am connecting over HDMI to my TV for video. I am connecting over optical audio cable to my older Denon AVR-2800 receiver.

Is there a fix for this that I don't know about?


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Desperate Housewives tonight, and last weeks episode. Watched live tonight, and recorded from last Sunday. Both had the "frame drop/frame jump/stutter" upon panning, or whenever someone walked across the screen. It looked like a video game with a video card that is too slow, i.e. dropped frames, so the character kind of "jumps" forward to a position a few frames from where you last saw them. DO YOU HERE ME DIRECTV, OR ARE YOU TOO BUSY NOT PUTTING OUT NATIONAL HD CHANNELS?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

studdad said:


> Desperate Housewives tonight, and last weeks episode. Watched live tonight, and recorded from last Sunday. Both had the "frame drop/frame jump/stutter" upon panning, or whenever someone walked across the screen. It looked like a video game with a video card that is too slow, i.e. dropped frames, so the character kind of "jumps" forward to a position a few frames from where you last saw them. DO YOU HERE ME DIRECTV, OR ARE YOU TOO BUSY NOT PUTTING OUT NATIONAL HD CHANNELS?


I have seen this effect, but in my case, it was a playback problem. Stopping and restarting the playback fixed it. The movie had recorded fine.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

Trying to watch a show I recorded on HBO last night. It is in the guide and says its 31 minutes long, which is correct. When I press play, it goes to a black screen with the timing bar across the bottom, with the pointer at the end, and comes up with the DELETE-DONT DELETE window and kind of flashes that window on/off repeatedly. Have to catch it just right to get it to go back to the list.....I am checking to see if we recorded anything else since the upgrade.....


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

HarryD said:


> So what did this 029B fix?? Nothing on my HR21-700. Still have major pixelization and the occasional 'searching for SAT on Tuner 2' messages
> (I only have one tuner plugged in)


..I agree...I still have the 'mystery channel change' issue.:nono2:

For those who may be new to this business, DTV has been working/playing with software upgrades for years. It seems to come in waves with highs and lows. My recommendation is hang in there and hopefully (soon) they'll figure out where they gooned it up and fix it. :lol:


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pixelization & voice synch issues that weren't present before. Also some shows seem to have a jerky look at times but wheb the scene changes the jerkiness goes aay. Could it have been originally filmed this way?


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

rbean said:


> is this new or have i just not noticed before? I think I would have noticed it
> 
> recording Top Chef, also watching live tv, go to list and start watching recorded portion of Top Chef, when Top Chef catch up with live portion I jump back to live watch a little of it then hit previous to go to Top Chef to start watching recorded portion when it goes to Top Chef it starts back about 5 minutes from spot where it was left. I don't remember this every happening before, don't like this.


Mine seems to have the same problem on different shows. Sometimes it forgets where it left off and starts at an earlier point.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

edpankau said:


> This update has still not addressed the really annoying and seemingly random optical audio drop out after ff/rew/pause. Generally, I hit ff to skip through commercials, and more often than not, I have no audio when I hit play again. So I have to turn my receiver on and off again (and wait for it to be ready) before hitting play again, this time with audio.
> 
> I have a DirecTV DVR HR21-700 and am connecting over HDMI to my TV for video. I am connecting over optical audio cable to my older Denon AVR-2800 receiver.
> 
> Is there a fix for this that I don't know about?


Some people have done a reset of the microprocessor in the Denon receiver (instructions from Denon) and solved the problem. But I think with the older Denons it is a problem with the chipset and will probably not be fixed.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Have noticed when changing channels, there seems to be a significant delay before the audio comes on. I have picture before I have sound.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

This morning I had the first ever pulsing screen of black to snow every few seconds. The only button on my remote that would respond was the POWER button it was like experiencing that poltergeist commercial in real life. :eek2: 


Is this some kind of promotion from DirecTV:lol:


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> My nfl sunday ticket recording of rams game had a two recordings, the first was the game and was 3:37 hours long the second that started at 3:37 into the game and was
> 50 + minutes long but when I attempted to play it went into a loop delete now and would not delete. When I pressed a channel cbs it tuned to the channel but kept flashing delete now in the background. Eventually I went back into playlist and selected the origianl sunday ticket recording and that played fine.


Had the same thing but the bad luck was that it actually recorded that suck-fest known as the Rams. OMG they stink. The Rams leaving L.A. in 1995 is what got me into DirecTV. I hate DirecTV! (Except for 1999-2001.)


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

The NFLST double records are caused by the channel dropping the signal at the end of the game and post game. They drop signal and then after a bit put up an "NFLST" graphic. When the signal goes out, the receiver stops recording due to loss of signal. Later on when the graphic comes up, it restarts a second recording of a big bunch of nothing.

So you can delete the trailer 2nd recording since it has no content. Sort of a nice feature in that you dont need to keep the empty air at the end if you want to keep the recording for a little while and watch it later.

I'm leery of that empty second recording though, since trying to play that caused my first black screen lockup/pulsing blue ring occurrence.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Had a lockup this morning. It was working fine as of about 4:30am(left tv on, fell asleep and woke up at 4:30am). Turned on my system at about noon and my receiver(Onkyo 705, which my HDMI runs thru) wasn't receiving any signal from the HR20-100 at all, yet the HR20's light were lit fine. I could do nothing with the remote or anything on the front panel. Just a black screen. Had to do a Red button reset, to get it back functioning.


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

runner26 said:


> I am seeing bad picture breakup (pixels) and 771 flashes. This on most of the mpeg4 channels (552 etc) not seing this on the meg2 station. My three HR71-700 receivers are all looking for input on tuner 2 and i think that is what is causing this. I have run sat sep up multiple times, no help. This not an issue with 255 but was with 290 and now with 29b. I have had a Directv tech out and 3 calls to csr and tech. No help.


I've been having this same problem since 10/21 with an HR21-700. I had hoped the 29b update would fix the problem but didn't.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I assume it is this release, got it Sat night. during the night last night, my eSata drive (3gen, 2 wd 500gig drives configured as raid 0) started beeping around 2 am with an error message that drive 2 failed. I unplugged everything, turned the external drive on left it for 30 minutes or so, with no error messages on the raid unit. Plugged in the HR20, and during the boot process, the tv came up with the HD error message, and the raid unit started beeping showing the error message again. Ordered two new hard drives, but now I'm wondering if it is the new software.


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

jdh8668 said:


> Still pixelating worse than ever with the new software on my HR21


+1


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

Frank2611 said:


> Still no warning before changing channels to record a scheduled show on single tuner receivers.


+1


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

heaphus said:


> I too am getting the stuttering on these last two software releases. Doesn't matter whether the content is live or recorded.


+1


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

rayxxxle said:


> Well, I assume it is this release, got it Sat night. during the night last night, my eSata drive (3gen, 2 wd 500gig drives configured as raid 0) started beeping around 2 am with an error message that drive 2 failed. I unplugged everything, turned the external drive on left it for 30 minutes or so, with no error messages on the raid unit. Plugged in the HR20, and during the boot process, the tv came up with the HD error message, and the raid unit started beeping showing the error message again. Ordered two new hard drives, but not I'm wondering if it is the new software.


what happens when you plug it inot a pc and try it? with 2 drives would guess you have it configured from stripping across the drives to get 1TB storage. In this configuration if 1 drive fails when being access, the whole array fails and you have to rebuild it from scratch. If the HR2x is trying to access the array and a drive has failed it will give a full failure beep


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

studdad said:


> I just watched Journey to the Center of the Earth, the new one, on PPVHD. Some stuttering and some audio screaches. Also, a few times it seemed to "jump ahead", like it skipped 10-20 frames. Not a stutter, but a dropping of several frames. Very strange. Before that, I also noticed some stutter on recorded stuff. I hope they fix this soon, or I am gone for good.


+1. I've been experiencing the audio/video stuttering since 10/21. I'm almost done too. If the basic functions of the receiver/dvr don't work, then Directv can keep all the bells and whistles. These boxes aren't new to Directv and I feel it's time they fix these things or be done with them. I've had 3 of their boxes since 9/07 (2 HR20-700's and one HR21-700) and none of them work correctly for very long. I've been with Directv since 1995 and I've just about had it.


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

MasterChef said:


> Once 029B was received on both of my HR21-700s I started having regular pixelation and audio stuttering on several channels - local and national. The weather was clear at this time and signal strengths looked fine.


Same here but mine has been happening since 10/21.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> what happens when you plug it inot a pc and try it? with 2 drives would guess you have it configured from stripping across the drives to get 1TB storage. In this configuration if 1 drive fails when being access, the whole array fails and you have to rebuild it from scratch. If the HR2x is trying to access the array and a drive has failed it will give a full failure beep


It is setup as raid 0 so I know I will lose everything with a new drive.
I will be trying a computer hookup in an hour or so, if a complete shutdown of the sat system, unplugging everything and letting it sit for a couple of hours, doesn't work. I really hope( except for losing the recordings) that is a drive failure. I will get a free replacement from WD if it is.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

2 Issues.

1. Most important, still experiencing the stutter problem.
Stutter Defined as Frame skipping, or frame dropping and a full picture on screen /w sound, but an incorrect display of frame rate. Maybe 1/2 the frames are displayed. TI typically see no tearing of the picture, where one part is ahead of the other.

For those of you with this issue, I only have this problem if I pause live or recorded TV then hit play. To fix it, I just hit skip back and it's fine.

This has been going on for at least the past 2 CE Cycles as well as in this natl. release, which it never should have made it into.
Also, I Just changed to a new eSATA ext. HDD when this Natl. release hit the pipe and didn't have any issues as others have mention, but the stutter still remained.

2. 1080p/24 is still goofy.
My TV properly supports it, has passed the test in the 2nc to last CE cycle, however it's failed the 1080p test on this Natl. release, lots of syning, black screen, on/off, cut in half picture, etc.. 
If I hit the confirmation key on the remote, 'info' I believe, during it's flipping out, it's fine and passes it.

Then if I go play "The Hulk" 1080p/24 trailer, it doesn't play the 1st time, just audio, and the picture jumps around as it tries to sync up the video.
Then if I try again, it'll play @ 480p.
Then If I try once more, being persistent, it's more or less fine, Black screen before it starts as it handshakes for about 3-4sec. 
Then it starts, picture and audio together and all is well @ 1080p.

But if I try to play it again later from the beginning, it'll pause /w black screen the 3-4sec. as it handshakes, then the audio will start a sec. or 2 before the picture comes on, then I might get a jump/stutter at the Paramount logo, and then it's fine.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Also of note is the tiling, audio glitches and audio lip sync issues have returned from days of yore.

This has started the past 2 CE cycles and on into the current Natl. Release.

This happens consistently on our local Fox & NBC, not watching the other feeds ATM.
I also see it on Discovery & TNTHD to name a few that come to mind.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Ken S said:


> HR21-200 - 30 second skip and back are now painful to use. Most skips end with the audio starting and the picture frozen for a second. All commands are delayed and slow in responding.
> 
> Restart had no effect on these issues.





MizzouTiger said:


> Have noticed when changing channels, there seems to be a significant delay before the audio comes on. I have picture before I have sound.


These are two opposite problems, but I think they might have the same source--the sync between the audio and video. I have an HR21-700 with the problem of audio playing without the picture advancing after most trick play. If it was happening before, it wasn't noticeable, but it is VERY noticeable since the download. I cycled the power to no effect. The problem persists.


----------



## jmrwiseguy (Jul 10, 2007)

With 29b, caller-id on both my HR21-100 and HR21-200 has stopped working. It worked prior to this update.


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

t_h said:


> The NFLST double records are caused by the channel dropping the signal at the end of the game and post game. They drop signal and then after a bit put up an "NFLST" graphic. When the signal goes out, the receiver stops recording due to loss of signal. Later on when the graphic comes up, it restarts a second recording of a big bunch of nothing.
> 
> So you can delete the trailer 2nd recording since it has no content. Sort of a nice feature in that you dont need to keep the empty air at the end if you want to keep the recording for a little while and watch it later.
> 
> I'm leery of that empty second recording though, since trying to play that caused my first black screen lockup/pulsing blue ring occurrence.


This has happened to me a couple of times recently. The game was split into 2 recordings and when I went to the 2nd recording it completely locked up my DVR and I had to reset it.

Another time I had the DVR on the Red Zone channel and went outside to do work and figured I could rewind it and hour and half which I did when I came in and then all of a sudden it went blank and I couldn't rewind it or do anything until I turned the channel.

Very Annoying. I was wondering if others had the same issue. I will write to DirecTV to change this because this never happened to me before this year.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

No actual problems, but since the update, I've noticed that the 30-second slip is very inconsistent in its action. While going through the NFL games yesterday (LOTS of 30-second slips), I experienced everything from auto-correction (like past behaviour), no correction, and even a JUMP FORWARD in time after the slip. Certainly frustrating for football watching!


----------



## cyber (Nov 10, 2008)

Can confirm - the pixelation / 771 issues are definately with only one tuner - I took the PITA liberty to run the second line to ours this weekend and all is cleared.

Don't forget to re-run the setup though (even though the second tuner will be active - it isn't set to be a recording tuner) or else the "no show for you" - auto switch to other channel for record issue will still happen...

This is on 029b (and started with 0290)...

Have only had one blank recording and that may have been due to bad signal - I think the statement of this package being more sensitive is correct - as my signals had been marginal - but no issues - as soon as the push - issues and they re-aligned for me - but still had issues - then, thanks to this great forum - decided I would try the second tuner run...


----------



## bltx1 (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-100 
Occasionally, video not smooth, jerky. Pause-play fixes the issue. Rewind-play shows recorded video ok. Just give me a functional NR that records and plays back reliably with the audio and video in sync. It that asking too much?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My observations so far

1) The Slip now seems to be unpredictable

2) Small Lip Sync issue's have returned.

And what do they mean about "You can now rewind after Delete/ Keep message" I could do that with the previous release, this is nothing new!

So far I have seen very little about this release that I like, the previous release was much better.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

HR20-700

When using WMP 11 still unable to access sub menu's under music. Trying to do so results in the dreaded "unable to access media error". If I persist I get the unable to access media server error. It's also difficult to access sub menu's under pictures and playlists. It generally takes two or more tries before the menu opens. Most times I simply get the unable to access media error.

Also .wav files still refuse to play via TVersity. They will either try to load and fail or just not load period. I get the unable to play..wav file name, error message.


----------



## richlee (Aug 1, 2007)

HR20-100

The update will not begin the download.The "progress" bar sits at 0.
This repeats several times every hour.


----------



## optimus prime (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Guys, very long time lurker, first post (or maybe I posted so long ago, I can't remember).

Problems:

1) Some recorded shows appear in the list menu as complete, but once playback starts, immediately goes to "keep or delete" with a black screen. It never recorded the show but the banner displays the correct show duration (e.g. 1 hour for Trueblood). This has happened multiple times since Sunday morning.

2) Same problem as MizzouTiger with the sound delay


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

New software downloaded on Saturday morning 11/8. First noticed the new software when I was unable to record onto my DVD recorder using analog (S-video) connection.

Message would display from the recorder : "unable to copy protected material" or words to that effect. Did a hard reset (red button); after re-start, was able to record normally.

Same situation has occured each day -- unable to record, but a hard reset cleared the problem.

I am ready to call D* about this problem; waiting 10-15 mins each night to re-start has gotten real old real fast.

Anybody else getting this?


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> I have seen this effect, but in my case, it was a playback problem. Stopping and restarting the playback fixed it. The movie had recorded fine.


Yeah, I had that before as well, but this is different. On the one that was recorded I tried the stopping/starting and the rewind/restart and it did not fix it.


----------



## tsanga (Jul 26, 2007)

I wish I could be more specific. But essentially, I've never had more spontaneous reboots in the 6 months I've had the HR21, than the last two software revisions, 290 and 29B.

Every other morning, I notice the box has restarted and turned itself back on when I turned it off before bed. Sometimes the reboots happen in the middle of the day, like the one I got on Saturday. Tonight, it happened while I was watching MNF. I'll give back 1080p for some stability.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

Very sluggish, slow remote response and slow guide. Compared to the last release, this one is somewhat disappointing. I also noticed that when searching for a show, in this case by title, it never did get off of the "searching" bar. It just sat there and searched. I finally had to cancel the request. I then did it again and this time, I couldn't cancel anything. I ended up waiting for five minutes and had to RBR.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Two releases ago, caller ID was not working. They now seemed to have it on again. Tonight, however, I got a message saying a call from '0' was coming in. It would pop up on the screen and then remove itself from the screen after about 0.5 to 3 seconds. I unplugged the phone cord, and the message continued to appear and disappear. I was quick enough on the remote to disable the messages. When I tried to turn them on again (thinking they would reset) they came back on again. My call history was full of these 'calls' and each display was considered a separate call.

Pauley


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Since the last release and this one, my video sometimes starts to stutter. Audio sounds fine, but there is definitely a 'freeze frame' effect going on. It usually lasts about 5-10 seconds and then corrects itself. Rewinding the video does not repeat the stuttering. I think hitting pause and then play also fixed it. I estimate it happens about once every 4 to 10 hours. HR20-100.

Pauley


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Pauley said:


> Two releases ago, caller ID was not working. They now seemed to have it on again. Tonight, however, I got a message saying a call from '0' was coming in. It would pop up on the screen and then remove itself from the screen after about 0.5 to 3 seconds. I unplugged the phone cord, and the message continued to appear and disappear. I was quick enough on the remote to disable the messages. When I tried to turn them on again (thinking they would reset) they came back on again. My call history was full of these 'calls' and each display was considered a separate call.


Interesting I had that happen once on my HR20-100 and had to RBR disable caller-id and RBR to fix it.


----------



## mikey6719 (Sep 11, 2007)

optimus prime said:


> Hi Guys, very long time lurker, first post (or maybe I posted so long ago, I can't remember).
> 
> Problems:
> 
> ...


SAME HERE!!!

FIX IT!

When I wake tomorrow I want to see that ITS BEEN FIXED, now FIX IT!


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I am really new to D*. Just got my HR-22 and H-22 installed a week ago friday. Over the weekend, I had set up the media share and had pictures and music streaming from my PC in the den to my greatroom HDTV. Worked great. As of last night, the option is GONE from my menu. (MUSIC, PHOTOS, VIDEOS). Just gone.

I have hit the reset button 3 times to see if it would come back up and it's just gone. (Really upset... through this was great) *Is it coming back???*

Also, while watching Heros last night... video kept going in and out. Then I lost the entire last 30 minutes of the show to a BLACK screen. (I recorded it.)

I've also notice that the unit just totally locks up if I nav the guide or menu "too fast".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

We're back to intermittent flashing of the screen saver.

I personally haven't seen this issue in quite some time, until now.

The screen saver will intermittently flash the paused frame from the TV. Sometimes it will even flash it several times in succession.


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 w/ AM-21 (not networked)

1) My rcvr updated on Saturday night and on Sunday morning it was powered on.

2) While watching the Sunday football games, I noticed a lot of screen tearing, in particular transitions from broadcast to commercials. These issues were on OTA feeds, channel CBS WTEV 47-1, and then on FOX WAWS 30-1.

3) I watched the MNF game last night off EPSNHD. Early in the game, I set it to record, and padded an hour onto the end. When I started watching it later, I didn't watch the recording off the list, but ratherselected the game off the guide. At 11:30pm, although the game was still going, according to the guide the program had ended. The game was still being recorded, but the progress bar at the bottom on the screen did not indicate that a recording was being performed on that channel.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## dmorgen (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunday, shortly before 1PM EST, I wanted to set one of our 2 HR21-100 to record the day's football games. The unit seemed absolutely dead, no pic, no lights, no response to remote, etc. The only sign of life was the sound of the spinning harddrive. There was no response to the Reset button. I tried unplugging, waiting, plugging back in ... nothing. Finally, on my 3rd or 4th time, it showed the powering up screen, etc. It took a long time, but it finally came on. 

Everything was ok, except:

- Some channel blocking features had been enabled.

- No internet connection.

- In System Info, a yellow triangle with exclamation point next to STB Services Port & it said N/A (301).

System Info said the last update was 0x29b at 107PM that day. I guess it managed to complete despite getting unplugged, etc.

I was able to reset the channel blocking. I said to Connect to the internet, which it did quickly (no need to reset any parameters). The STB error is still there.

What is the STB Services Port?

I can't believe they chose to send the update during Sunday football games at all, let alone without any warning!!! They should certainly know about the interest in these games since they charge us extra for the NFL package! Aren't updates supposed to happen overnight???

Dave


----------



## dmorgen (Apr 3, 2008)

I forgot to mention. I think it was after the update. The TV screen was showing the screen saver, when I kept seeing flashes out of the corner of my eye. Turns out every few seconds an image was displayed very briefly then immediately returning to the screen saver as if nothing had interrupted it. It was like a sci-fi movie!

Dave


----------



## JPdeJager (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi,

long time lurker, been a while since I posted (if ever). I guess I never had a reason to post, as my HD Tivo NEVER FAILED ON ME!

My HR21-200 was working ok until this latest software 'update.' Tearing of the image, heavy pixelation, skipping of the image. Sluggish (and I'm being generous) response to remote control (changing channels, going through the guide, list of recordings, takes FOREVER).

Was on the phone last night with 3 D* reps. The first kid, (I'm sure his mom is proud of him, but) didn't know much of anything. He transferred me to a 'tech-support specialist' eventhough I (mistakenly?) thought he was in tech support. Unless the bloody D* phone system didn't transer me to tech support when I told it to. Instead, he transfers me to a guy who says he only deals with installs for new customers. He then transfers me to a guy who at least put in effort. Even though I had checked all the cables and connections, switched out the BBCs, reset the box, ran setup, he made me do that all over again. Still no improvement. 

At this point he says they need to schedule a service call. I ask him if this is a software update related issue. He says no, it might be a faulty box. From what I'm reading here, it *is* a software issue, so should I wait for D* to get their freakin' act together, or have a tech come to the house to tell me it's not the box?


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jasqid said:


> ....As of last night, the option is GONE from my menu. (MUSIC, PHOTOS, VIDEOS). Just gone.


Check your DVR's network connection (be sure it is online) and check your den's PC to be sure it is on the network and not in sleep/standby mode.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

I gotta say, going through many NR and CE software revisions, this one seems the worst yet for me.

I've been experiencing occasional rapid audio stuttering on live TV (sort of like a gargling sound :lol: ) for the last couple software versions.

With this latest version, I am also noticing occasional video freezes too, something I've never seen before! I'm not sure if this happens on live TV but noticed it on a recording of Dexter (ShoHD) last night. As previous posters have mentioned, rewinding and replaying does not reproduce the freeze in the same spot so I know it isn't the recording itself (or weather related). In fact after rewinding 30 seconds or so, not only did it not freeze in the same spots, but it never froze again for the rest of the show.

The audio stuttering happens on the HR20-700 & HR23-700. I only noticed the video freeze on the HR20.


Also, the HR23 is (and has been) noticably slower to navigate than the HR20, but this isn't really new.

But things can always be worse. I've been fortunate enough to have never lost a recording / black screens / etc. While I'd like to see the stuttering & freezing fixed, there's worse that could happen!


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

when this was a ce, it ran perfect, but now that it is a nr, it was downloaded to my receiver, not sure how since I was on the current ce, but since then, I have had a lot of audio dropouts, doesnt matter what channel


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

dreadlk said:


> My observations so far
> 
> 1) The Slip now seems to be unpredictable
> 
> ...


agree with all of the above and now I'm getting audio drop outs as well. Two HR20-100's.


----------



## ortofl (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi guys, have not been on this site for a long time. Will try posting this again- keep hitting wrong key and losing message. My HR20-100 keeps changing channels by itself, usually going down 1 number. Timing is unpredictable-- minutes to hours. Changed remote to IR, removed batteries--same. Last update was 29b on Nov. 7th Problem happened occasionally before then but now very often. Tries to change channels even when both tuners are recording and during playback. Call to DTV indicated hardware failure. Do you agree? Will talk to higher level tech.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

From another thread it was suggested that I post this here:

OTA data is not being saved if the system resets and apparently this was fixed in a previous release.

Example: I live in Minneapolis and my 9-1 OTA channel comes from Shoreview MN, approx 12 mi from my house. After any update/reset/reboot my 9-1 changes to KAWEDT from River Falls WI, approx 40 miles away. Can't get that station even if I wanted to.

I have to go through the full initial setup to get the correct 9-1 to re-appear each time this happens. Do-able, but darned annoying when a few bytes of HD space could store my OTA setup and make a reset/reload of the settings completely automatic.

FWIW this has been the case with every update on both my HR20-100s and the HR21-200


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Only since 0x029B and only on the hr20 theLocal channels, and local channels only, freeze or go to grey screen when channel first changed to it . Only work around is switching out and in channels a few times.

Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I was on The Weather Channel (SD) for the Locals on the 8's. Prior to when they should have come on I got the pop up about hitting select to clear, red for the active weather, green for I forget. However the locals never did come on, switched to channel 254. Because today also an overcast day I thought I'd check the signals, when I got to the sat signal test screens the normally blue background on the menus was now gone, just black. Exited that and tried other menus, like the guide, it also had a black background. Generated error report and rebooted.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

R22-200

Diagnostic Report #: 20081111-268E

I was watching an episode of ˆStar Wars: The Clone Wars" recorded from Cartoon Network this past Friday night. After returning to normal playback following about 6 - 8 stacked 30 Second Skips, audio and video lost sync. A quick double-press of the Instant Replay button restored normal sync. The problem did not reoccur after the next commercial break and 8 stacked 30 Second Skips.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't read through all the posts, but this is the first release where I see the time bar at the bottom of a screen doesn't show accurately in various cases:

Case 1: I was watching a live program delayed. At some point, I started recording. Later on when I came to watch the recorded program, it showed:

0------------------------------------------|---1:44


and the tick above showed 3:35. The 3:35 more or less kept changing to 4:00, 4:20 but afaik didn't change its location on the progress bar. I think the 3:35 here was indicating that I was 3:35 hours into the original program? Is that how its always been?

later on when I was watching another live program delayed, when I caught up with live, it still showed the tick trailing the current time.

|--------------------------------|--|

In previous releases, you couldn't tell the tick apart when you had caught up


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

I also have the problem with tuner 2 on my HR20-100 that everyone is complaining about. Low readings for tuner 2 on Sat 101. I get the 771 error on several channels.

My problem definitely started with ver 0290 and continues with 029b


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Both my HR22-100s received new firmware over the weekend (both were installed about two weeks ago and the install tech forced an 0290 download at that time).

All navigation, compared to my still-installed R15-100 is frustratingly as slow as molasses in January on a cold day in winter. Seems as though I can scroll ten screens on the R15 in the same amount of time it takes to scroll one on either of the HR22s.

My recently retired R15-500 was fairly navigationally challenged through the first four or five updates (and it never was as fast as my R15-100), but it was a regular speed demon compared to the HR22s. :flaiming


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> We're back to intermittent flashing of the screen saver.
> 
> I personally haven't seen this issue in quite some time, until now.
> 
> The screen saver will intermittently flash the paused frame from the TV. Sometimes it will even flash it several times in succession.


Yup, in addition to all the other issues, I have this one too.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Report Number - 20081111-3574
Affected Directv Equipment - HR21-200

Issue - Cannot stop a recording 

Issue Priority - Medium
Can it be Duplicated – Yes
Steps to Duplicate - Program a recording to start at a future time for two different shows, when prompted select one of the channels to go to when the recordings start, press the stop button, it will not stop recording.
Work Around – Go to List, double (-) and delete recording

Type of Sat Dish - Slimeline 3 ODU/LNB with SWM and 8 way splitter, see setup link
Zip Code - 78641

HR21-200 w/AM21
Current FW - 0x029B
Has RBR been done - No
Full Reset - Never
Network Port 1 - Yes, wireless connection, see setup link
Network Port 2 - No Connection
HDMI Connection - HDMI to Samsung LN52A860
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Fiber Audio Connection - Connected to Bose Lifestyle 48
Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Not Used
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - On
Internal Temp - ~118
OTA - Connected to AM21

Notes – This may not be duplicable all of the time. It has taken three or four times for it to happen and it is random. Good Luck!

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System has major functional problems
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

This is going to seem like a really dumb question, but where can one find the software version #? I've looked through the entire menu without any luck. Thx


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Unit: HR21-700

While downloading a DOD title I keep getting a popup over and over that says "There was a problem connecting to the Internet. Please test your connection" and it asks if I would like to "test connection" or "continue; fix later".

I've chosen "test connection" and let the test run, finding no errors, at least 3 times now and I'm still getting the popup. Yes, the DOD title is still downloading.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Pauley said:


> Since the last release and this one, my video sometimes starts to stutter. Audio sounds fine, but there is definitely a 'freeze frame' effect going on. It usually lasts about 5-10 seconds and then corrects itself. Rewinding the video does not repeat the stuttering. I think hitting pause and then play also fixed it. I estimate it happens about once every 4 to 10 hours. HR20-100.
> 
> Pauley


I am seeing the video stuttering as well, on occassion.

The main reason I came here is I'm also seeing audio drops between programs. It seems like the HR20 is temporarily dropping the audio signal(I'm connected thru HDMI) when there is a delay of more than a half second or so of "dead air" between things like commercials and when a program starts. I have my HR20 is connected via HDMI to my ONKYO 705, then out to my TV. The video comes thru promptly, but when there is dead air(aka a black screen) between commercials, my Onkyo loses audio from the HR20 and when the next commercial starts, my Onkyo takes a 1/2 to full second to reacquire the audio signal and broadcast it, thus I hear nothing for a second or so(I can see the signal drop and then get reacquired via the LED display on the Onkyo).

This started with the 0x029B release. I NEVER had this issue in prior release and it is VERY annoying. It only seems to happen on DD5.1 channels. Again tho I never saw this behavior on prior releases.

One other issue I'm seeing is that a couple times now, something happens overnight where when I turn everything on, my Onkyo receiver does not pick up the HR20's video.audio signals when the receiver is first turned on, thus it looks like my HR20 is locked up. All i see is a black screen with no audio and the HR20 lights are on. However, if I press the display or select button(not sure exactly which button really), eventually my Onkyo will register a signal again and evertything will return to normal. This does not happen all the time, only twice so far.

As the audio issue, this is a new issue with the current release.



RunnerFL said:


> Unit: HR21-700
> 
> While downloading a DOD title I keep getting a popup over and over that says "There was a problem connecting to the Internet. Please test your connection" and it asks if I would like to "test connection" or "continue; fix later".
> 
> I've chosen "test connection" and let the test run, finding no errors, at least 3 times now and I'm still getting the popup. Yes, the DOD title is still downloading.


I also am seeing this as well. I get the error message but my video still is downloading fine and when I do the network test, it says everything is fine.


----------



## Sleepercell (Feb 8, 2007)

My HR20-700 got the download on 11/7 and everything recorded after that off air has playback issue. The dvr goes from play straight to KoD then back to begining of play and back to KoD and after a red button reset and one program was lost anouther program was not put a segment of tonites jay leno in place but the screen doesnt play anything just has the image locked but does KoD issues as before. Is this a software issue or an issue with the dvr


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

Funny thing is, while some people are having a nightmare with 29b, my machine has had audio and video glitches and 771s in nearly every version, and is looking great now!

771 error: gone (had recurred in 290)
5.1 sound drops: gone (had existed in -every- revision before 29b)
Streaming errors (A/V glitches that don't exist in the recorded stream): gone
Minor A/V glitches in the datastream that don't occur on a Tivo-reciever's recording (existed in every revision): nearly or fully gone (glitches are very rare, haven't compared to the Tivo)

The only major issue I'm still seeing is:

Introduced in 290, confirmed in 29b.
When FF'ing an -SD- recording, pressing PLAY does not skip back as far as it does on an HD recording, causing the playback to start a few seconds later than desired. When REW'ing an SD recording, pressing PLAY skips backwards instead of forwards, causing playback to start a few seconds earlier than desired. This makes any FF/REW during an SD program to be a frustrating game of ping pong.


----------



## Gilsway (Jan 26, 2008)

gmidkiff said:


> I also have the problem with tuner 2 on my HR20-100 that everyone is complaining about. Low readings for tuner 2 on Sat 101. I get the 771 error on several channels.
> 
> My problem definitely started with ver 0290 and continues with 029b


I also have the same problem. I've had my HR20-100 for 16 months with no issues until 0290. Now tuner 2 has 771 errors on most of the channels from the odd TPNs on the 101 sat. Tuner 1 also has lower numbers on the 101 sat, as well as my H20. I think the LNB has been damaged by ver 0290.???


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

HDinMA said:


> This is going to seem like a really dumb question, but where can one find the software version #? I've looked through the entire menu without any luck. Thx


Go into setup, then info & Test. The original software version and the current software version and date it was loaded will be displayed.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Watched my recording of "My Own Worst Enemy" last night from Monday. It had 3 or so black frames and strange audio cut-out. I also saw the odd strange line of blocky pixels appear for 1 frame or so. Didn't have this happening before.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been getting the video 'stuttering' as well on my HR20-100. Looks like its running at about 12fps. Seems to happen most often on football games. Not repeated when rewound and replayed. Also plenty of audio BRRPPing on HD content.


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

I am also having the 771 error on Tuner 2. This started with the last NR and still exists with 029B. 

I've had an unrelated issue with all my MPEG4 (0's on 99 and 103) which was reparied by replacing the LNB and the lines to the switch on 11/10. That was an interesting day spent with the tech from DTV. 

This morning on 11/12 I had the Tuner 2 issue on my HR21-700. From the signal meters, I was at 94 on Tuner 1 but 0 on Tuner 2. It is fixed with a reset. 

Is there anyway to fix it without a reset? Just hate waiting 10 minutes.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Saw the 771 error on Tuner 2, channel 250 last night.

Never saw this before 0290/b updates.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

ysiamrich said:


> I am also having the 771 error on Tuner 2. This started with the last NR and still exists with 029B.
> 
> I've had an unrelated issue with all my MPEG4 (0's on 99 and 103) which was reparied by replacing the LNB and the lines to the switch on 11/10. That was an interesting day spent with the tech from DTV.
> 
> ...


I was advised by folks here to try re-running Satellite Setup *after* making sure both tuners were working properly (i.e. after a reset). I did this and am monitoring my situation to see if it has improved.


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

smimi10 said:


> I was advised by folks here to try re-running Satellite Setup *after* making sure both tuners were working properly (i.e. after a reset). I did this and am monitoring my situation to see if it has improved.


Thanks - I will give this a try and will report back if I have the issue again.


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

My prioritzer is giving me problems. I had without a trace prioritzed over eli stone. Eli Stone was showing that it was still going to record and without a trace would not. So I deleted both SL and re-added without a trace and then added eli stone beneath it. To Do List showed that Without a Trace would record and Eli Stone would not. Everything was peaceful. I check my playlist today and sure enough, Eli Stone is recorded and Without a Trace is no where to be found. History simply shows it as not recorded. Looking forward to next week, it shows WOAT will record and Eli won't. I can't trust that.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

We are having picture freeze, lockup during rewinding live TV or recorded TV. RBR does nothing. This is all recent, in the last couple of days. No rhyme or reason, seems to be any station. Suggestions?


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

New HR22-100 on Monday replaced my HR20. After seeing this thread, the HR20 problems might have been related to 0x290 firmware. I won't go through everything here, but you can check out my troubleshooting steps here if you really feel like it.

The HR22 updated itself to 0x29b on Monday. The 101 signal strength was much lower with the BBCs on than without them, but I watched a lot NBA package games and the Bulls-Hawks on Comcast Sportsnet HD with no problem on Tuesday.

Today, nothing but trouble tuning to most HD stations - USA (242), Spike (241), Science Channel (284), and my locals. They will come in fine for a few minutes, then it's Searching for Signal (771) - either tuner 1 or 2. I can switch off then back on the the HD station and it will usually come back, but the signal drops within a few minutes.

I took off the BBCs and realigned the dish just to be sure that was rock solid. Also, I have tried new BBCs and had the same issues.

This is absolutely ridiculous. 90% of the HD channels are unwatchable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HR22-100 had gray screen when brought out of standby this morning.

The banners and menus were there, I could check signal, change channels, remote response was normal--yet nothing but graphics over a gray screen. 

There had been rain overnight so it is possible the receiver lost signal at some point, but the strength tested good when I was trying it. I did a menu reset and all is well.

Connected with HDMI, no network.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm having scheduling errors on both my H20 and HR21 running 29B. I haven't noticed this problem before, but I'm not positive it's new to this update.

There are a couple of timeslots that have 4 programs that are in my Prioritizer. Obviously, the first two, call them ProgA and ProgB, get scheduled. For various reasons, twice this week, I wanted to record the lowest priority item, ProgD, so I selected it, chose Eposiodes/Record once and selected ProgB as the program to be cancelled. But the ToDo list isn't updated immediately. When the background scheduler runs, it picks ProgC as the program to record, because it's higher priority than ProgD, even though I had specifically requested ProgD and it had said that it was added to the Todo List.

I know the description is complicated, and I know I could fix the problem by adjusted the Prioritizer, but this is a special situation, and I really don't want to increase the priority of the lower ranked programs.

Why do I get "program has been added to the ToDo list" when it actually hasn't? This is the main problem I have with these boxes - they can't be trusted to do what they say they will.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

HDinMA said:


> This is going to seem like a really dumb question, but where can one find the software version #? I've looked through the entire menu without any luck. Thx


Just press info for 2 seconds and you'll see the info for updated software,etc.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

My HR21 was locked up for days, and finally I was able to get some time to take care of it.

Once it rebooted, it downloaded the new software, and in the process blitzed all the entries in the Prioritizer.


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

darrylpaul said:


> New HR22-100 on Monday replaced my HR20.
> 
> The HR22 updated itself to 0x29b on Monday. The 101 signal strength was much lower with the BBCs on than without them, but I watched a lot NBA package games and the Bulls-Hawks on Comcast Sportsnet HD with no problem on Tuesday.
> 
> Today, nothing but trouble tuning to most HD stations - USA (242), Spike (241), Science Channel (284), and my locals. They will come in fine for a few minutes, then it's Searching for Signal (771) - either tuner 1 or 2. I can switch off then back on the the HD station and it will usually come back, but the signal drops within a few minutes.


Case manager is assigned because of recurring issues here. I think the 771 error for the 103 satellites could be an LNB or wiring issue, at least I hope it is.

As for 0x290 and 0x29b related issues, I am still seeing big drops in satellite signal meter strength on 101 with the BBCs on. The difference was not so big before the 0x290 firmware on my HR20.

Will let you know what comes of this.


----------



## solomita (Nov 18, 2005)

Over the last two days I recorded two programs off of 9-1, my local PBS station in San Francisco. I've checked an SF-specific email forum for OTA HDTV users and there is no mention of a problem with 9-1 KQED, so I suspect my HR20.

For one program (Frontline) I cannot navigate through the recording. Any attempt to do so jumps me back to the beginning and pauses me. I must watch it straight through.

For another program, although the HR20 claims to have a half hour recording, any attempt to play the program instantly asks me to delete the program as if it had just finished. I tried Start Over and the jump-back button but neither helped. This one sounds like it could just have been bad reception, but I don't know why it would have been so bad.

And yes, I've restarted the HR20. Is this some well known bug? I'm not a regular follower of these forums, but I searched under KQED and found nothing.

Thanks!
-- Ethan


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

gmidkiff said:


> I also have the problem with tuner 2 on my HR20-100 that everyone is complaining about. Low readings for tuner 2 on Sat 101. I get the 771 error on several channels.
> 
> My problem definitely started with ver 0290 and continues with 029b


*" D " just replaced my HR20-700 with a new yes new out of the box HR22-100 and am now having the same low readings on tuner 2 , tuner 1 transponder 1 = 95 tuner 2 transponder 1 = 59 & its like that with all the tuner 2 readings on 101 but not as bad on 99 , 103 ,110 & 119, will have to keep track of this & hope for no 771 on tuner 2  
*


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

This morning when I turned on my HR21-700 it was not on the channel I wanted so I switched it and as soon as I did all channel were giving me the 771 error. I tied turning it off and on, but the only thing that corrected this was a rbr. During this time my H20-100 was working just fine. Would be nice to get some stable hardware/software combinations.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

kbxm said:


> From another thread it was suggested that I post this here:
> 
> OTA data is not being saved if the system resets and apparently this was fixed in a previous release.
> 
> ...


I too am have this same problem AGAIN on my hr20-100. It used to happen with my h20-100 too but I think it's fixed. I guess I don't know since I don't watch the h20-100 much. Hmm, maybe it's time to cancel that one and save a couple bucks.

I also lost one of my off air tuners and caller ID but they returned after another restart.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

If this was posted...I appologize...but weird little issue.

My playlist is completely empty (LIST). But yet the percent of drive left shows 48%.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

gmidkiff said:


> I also have the problem with tuner 2 on my HR20-100 that everyone is complaining about. Low readings for tuner 2 on Sat 101. I get the 771 error on several channels.
> 
> My problem definitely started with ver 0290 and continues with 029b


Same problem here with my HR20-100. Low readings on tuner 2 on sat 101 and 771 errors on a number of SD channels. All HD channels are fine at this time.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

To update, I said earlier that 29b eliminated the 5.1 audio drops that do not exist in the data stream (rewinding and playing the same sequence again doesn't glitch). That was incorrect. The software still has a 5.1 decoding corruption bug.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

HR23-700 only
Diagnostic: 20081113-253F

Mix channels map to SD versions, not HD. 

It's fine on the HR20 and HR21.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

HR21-700 0x29B
I was recording on both tuners. I attempted to watch the beginning of tuner 1 which had 30 minutes of "Slaughterhouse Five" movie recorded. The playback stuttered and the audio was totally out of sync with the video. I went into my Playlist and watched the tuner 1 movie from the beginning and everything was Ok. The DVR did not like the fact that I attempted to watch the beginning of the tuner 1 movie in real time. Very strange.


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

bret4 said:


> Same problem here with my HR20-100. Low readings on tuner 2 on sat 101 and 771 errors on a number of SD channels. All HD channels are fine at this time.


I had the same problem with my HR20 after 0x290 and continuing with 0x29b. Low tuner 2 on sat 101 with trouble tuning in SD channels. It was replaced Monday with an HR22.

The HR22 (0x29b) signal strength is lower on 101 with the BBCs installed, but all the SD comes in fine. It will only hold the signal for mpeg-4 stations on 103(c) for a couple minutes before getting a 771 error.


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 (with AM-21)

Last night I had two things set to record at 8pm, both OTA. At 7:55, the DVR gave me the "need to change channel" banner and I selected OK. It properly changed the channel to WTEV-DT to record Survivor and at that point I paused it. We started watching the program at 8:45 and at 9:15 I decided that I wanted to record the Jets/Pats game on NFLHD (channel 212-1). I brought up the guide, and hit record on channel 212. Instead of simply recording it, it also changed the channel to 212. To get back to Survivor, I had to go to the recording in the list and FF to the spot I had left off since selecting the show from the recorded programs list started at the beginning.

At the time that I selected the game to record there was one other thing recording on an OTA channel.

In my opinion, selecting a second show to record shouldn't have dumped me out of the current buffer, especially since that current buffer was something I had recorded.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

HR20-700 with 0x29b.

When I select ON DEMAND from the Menu I now receive the error message, "1000 (DTV) is currently not available".

I've never seen that before.

Yes, the unit is on my LAN, that test passed. I can ping it from my PC too.

Thanks!


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

I have had Video stuttering issues (it almost looks like dropped frames) on all the HD stations I've watched. It happens sporadically. It happened last night on NFL Network (during Jets/Pats) and also happens on locals (Raleigh-Durham). I have seen it on 720p as well as 1080i programming. This same issue was part of the 0x290 package and had never happened prior to that. 

HR20-100 0x29b


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

TreyS said:


> HR20-700 with 0x29b.
> 
> When I select ON DEMAND from the Menu I now receive the error message, "1000 (DTV) is currently not available".
> 
> ...


I ran into this same error the other night when I tried to setup up my network. I ended up removing the ethernet cable from the back of the DVR, re-booted, then confirmed I could get to the VOD link off of the MENU. From there I re-plugged the ethernet cable and did the network connection again. For me this worked. But aware that I think a re-boot may cause you to loose your guide listing for awhile.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

I have not seen my issue reported, although I only skimmed this entire thread. With this release, I have an almost repeatable problem when you pause live TV for anything longer than 1 minute or so. What happens is when you go to unpause it, the video is frozen, and stays frozen. the only thing that seems to fix it is to FF for awhile, or change the channel. Either way, you lose what you were paused at. I have NOT noticed this behavior while watching something that was already recorded. 

Nothing else is frozen, guide works, etc. wife is getting frustrated.....


----------



## rob5819 (May 26, 2007)

HR21-100 running 0x29b loses all channels overnight. In the morning all the live channels show only a gray screen, except the music channels which show the typical xm background, but have no sound. Recorded shows all show gray with no audio as well. A menu reset fixes the problem and all channels/shows are fine. This happened several times before with earlier versions of software, but not at all with the last version. My HR20-700 does not experience this problem. When the channels/shows won't play all the signal readings are fine (no difference between the signals when the shows/channels work and when they don't).


----------



## Mikey Likes Tivo (Nov 14, 2008)

HR21-100 had gray screen when brought out of standby yesterday morning (11/13).

The banners and menus were there. I could change channels, remote response was normal--yet nothing but graphics over a gray screen.

Before I saw the problem, wife says she hit reset button but the problem was still there. I'm not sure that she did it correctly.

I unplugged for 30 secs and then it rebooted and all was well.

Shows that should have recorded during the down time had their entries deleted from the play list after the reboot. They were there before.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

HR21-700 with 0x29b.

Came home last night and the blue ring was on, I always put it in standby.

Looked at my playlist and it had two Always Sunny in Philadelphia's, one 16 minutes long, the other 12.

Looks like it rebooted itself around 8:15 last night.

No power outage according to the alarm clock, HR21 is hooked to a UPS anyway.
No storm that would decrease satellite signal.


phox


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

HR20-100 CID quits working and requires RBR to get it working again. HR21-200 CID works for a while, and then doesn't, then starts again on its own. Up until this NR, CID has been pretty stable on both machines.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

Sound issues are once again rearing their ugly head...

HR20-700 - DFW area - not attached to any network - high 90s on signal strength (100 on the CBS channel having the issues below) - no HDMI

During last nights recording of Survivor - sound stuttering started about 1/2 way through and continued to the end of the recording. Starting/stopping, rewinding, FForwarding had no effect on solving the issue. No obvious video problems.

Also experienced stuttering audio during a recording of The New Adventures of Old Christine on Monday. The problems persisted throughout the entire recording.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

...will the last issue poster please send in the .290b replacement request?


----------



## JPdeJager (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, free Showtime or not, I've about had it with D*. The problems went away for a day and a half, but have returned in full force:

- pixelation
- tearing of bottom of image
- audio ahead
- slow response to remote (yes I've checked the batteries)
- skipping of picture
- freezing of picture

In other words, unwatchable.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

And, another day, another RBR.

HR20-700 (different one this time) - DFW area - not attached to any network - high 90s on signal strength - no HDMI

Sometime between 9pm last night and 9am this morning, the unit decided to lock up. Not responsive to remove. Not responsive to front panel buttons. The only option was to RBR.

This is the second one this week.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello

Two HR21 P's with latest software 029b. Had been working just fine since the latest update. Thursday one locked up(of course when CSI and Surivivor were on.....) and Friday the other one locked up also. After restarts everything is fine again...


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

Box completely locked up on me Tuesday night sometime, and nothing was recorded for days since I wasn't home to reboot it. Last update was 11/7, but it didn't die for a couple of days after that. 

VERY unhappy with DTV.


----------



## Salad Is Slaughter (Nov 16, 2008)

My HR21-100 missed two recordings with an Error 13 within days of getting 029B. When playing back Criminal Minds (recorded last week) picture and sound started then went immediately to "Keep or Delete" dialog box. 

Up until this point the DVR had been rock solid.


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

I searched but didn't get any hits on this, so here is the question:

I have used DVR Scheduler via the DirecTV website to schedule recordings on the HR20-100 many times before with success. In the past week, I have scheduled 2 recordings that didn't show up in the ToDo list and didn't record, even though I received the confirmation email, etc.

There are no scheduling conflicts with other recordings at all.

Anyone else notice this behavior?

Rob


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

ub1934 said:


> *" D " just replaced my HR20-700 with a new yes new out of the box HR22-100 and am now having the same low readings on tuner 2 , tuner 1 transponder 1 = 95 tuner 2 transponder 1 = 59 & its like that with all the tuner 2 readings on 101 but not as bad on 99 , 103 ,110 & 119, will have to keep track of this & hope for no 771 on tuner 2
> *


*After receiving calls from " D " tech both from Montana & Idaho one more service call was set up with my HSP (Halsted Communications ) to try and fix my problem once and for all which they did with care and in a very professional manner . With all the " D " & HSP bashing it's nice to know that DirecTv tech support reps do care and do try to help , so thanks to all for a good professional manner. The ' D " reps names and badge # were left out on perpose but to Anthony Conroy & David Patian from Halsted thanks for the good work. :hurah: P.S , problem was one bad connector on the multi switch ./I]*


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

At first we thought that our dog was touching the remote control, then the third time today, the Hr21-100 powered off (Standby mode), and the dog was outside!
I didn't have time to search all pages of this thread. Any ideas why it is shutting down? It was recording all three times. we were watching another channel. All recordings appear to be correct during the move to standby mode.

Should I be calling these problems in so they can be logged against my account, just in case it is a hardware problem?

REF: Autorecord issues past .....

*Good News:* Notre Dame, Illinois and Wisconsin Football games are all recording correctly, and are showing up well in advance in the TODO list. Additionally, the prioritizer list shows counts ( not always accurate) when an item is in the TODO list.

*Bad News: *When you select prioritizer item, the following display says that there are no matching programs at this time. (Even though the count is not zero, and items are in the TODO list!)

At least it is recording the things that I want:


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

frogg said:


> HR20-100 CID quits working and requires RBR to get it working again. HR21-200 CID works for a while, and then doesn't, then starts again on its own. Up until this NR, CID has been pretty stable on both machines.


HR20-700 CID quit working as well. HR20-100 works. Everytime there is a power outage on the HR20-100 Have to do a RBR. 100 works did RBR 700 doesn't work no RBR. Will do RBR after watching current show.


----------



## RoberMR (Oct 24, 2007)

RoberMR said:


> I searched but didn't get any hits on this, so here is the question:
> 
> I have used DVR Scheduler via the DirecTV website to schedule recordings on the HR20-100 many times before with success. In the past week, I have scheduled 2 recordings that didn't show up in the ToDo list and didn't record, even though I received the confirmation email, etc.
> 
> ...


Well, I tried again today and this time it worked. Go figure.

Rob


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Returned home from weekend away to find box wouldn't start from remote nor panel; record light on. RBR: took about 2 minutes before box began reset process, then what seemed like quite a long process. 

Checking playlist: last recording was 3 KCRA Jane & the Dragon from Sat 11/15 (1600), usually a 30 minute program, recorded 13 hours 48 minutes (!!!). 4% capacity before erasing that program, 32% afterwards. Checked recording history, all programs scheduled to record Sunday were "canceled" because they were "no longer available." Code (13). This included 13 KOVR 60 Minutes (Sun 11/16, 1800) which I highly doubt was preempted.

Seems like the overlong recording crunched the box somehow, though after the RBR programs seem to be recording normally...


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

I have had the same bad recordings problem that several others have mentioned previously. When trying to watch a recent recording (from today) I am immediately given the prompt to "Delete" or "Not Delete". I was unsuccessful at getting either of the two recordings to play. I haven't checked my strength readings...but that's clearly not an issue, since one of the two I was having a problem with was a show I was recording while watching it live. The live viewing had no reception problems what so ever. After trying to watch the recording (unsuccessfully), I went to live and tried to rewind instead to watch it that way. I was not able to go backwards...so thus it was some sort of recording issue, where the feed was being seen with ok reception...but the physical recording had some sort of issue, so my HR21 was unable to go back and see footage from the disk (i.e. the buffer was corrupted also). After rebooting, both of my recording were gone. History shows the following error: "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (2003)".

We rely on our DVR to successfully record programs for us to watch later. The bells and whistles are nice...but Come on DTV...at least give us a basic working DVR please!!! Having recordings not be viewable is unacceptable.


----------



## darrylpaul (Oct 23, 2008)

darrylpaul said:


> I had the same problem with my HR20 after 0x290 and continuing with 0x29b. Low tuner 2 on sat 101 with trouble tuning in SD channels. It was replaced Monday with an HR22.
> 
> The HR22 (0x29b) signal strength is lower on 101 with the BBCs installed, but all the SD comes in fine. It will only hold the signal for mpeg-4 stations on 103(c) for a couple minutes before getting a 771 error.


Replaced the LNB yesterday and all is fine. It seems like more than coincidence that the LNB went bad right after the 0x290 and 0x29b updates and showed so many of the same issues reported here.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have this as a separate thread, but it was recommended I include this in the "issues" thread:

I am a subscriber to NHL CI. Two days ago I set up a recording for a game tonight on two different DVRs (one HR20-700, and one HR22). I actually checked last night before going to bed, and both DVRs had the game listed to record. I checked again this morning, and neither DVR had the game in the "To Do" list. There is nothing in the history to show either DVR had this game scheduled to record. This happened one other time when the season first started, and I assumed it had something to do with D* getting its act together at the start of this package.

I don't recall any other shows disappearing. I know that if you check signal strengths or do a menu reboot when a show is about to start it will be removed, but this happened sometime overnight when as far as I know nothing happened to the DVRs. The HR20's lights are dim suggesting it did not reboot.

It was suggested this relates to a guide data update overnight.

SMK


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Taped "Failure to Launch" on TNT HD yesterday. Full of stutter/jump forward issues. Continue to get this problem on several channels. All equipment has been swapped out and was working perfectly until 029b.


----------



## JPdeJager (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, my issues (my receiver issues to be more precise, I actually know what my issues are and what to do about them, unlike D* and my receiver...) have gone from bad to worse.

Now my HR21-200 just freezes. RBR fixes it for a bit, sometimes a bit longer, sometimes a bit shorter. Then it's back to misbehaving. Resending the programming info (www.directv.com/resend) also has little effect.

I've gotten a call from an extremely rude (to say the least) D* supervisor who did not listen to what I was trying to explain. She kept telling me the box' software is fine and it must be my (brand new cables or my newly installed dish - with signal strenghts of 90s and 100s on all transponders. If it was my cables or dish alignment, why would a recording that was previously ok now become junk, only to become fine again after a reset? How would the issue of the machine not responding to the remote be caused by dish alignment or cable issues? Why would the screen go black or freeze, and not even go to SD channels?

Has anybody else attempted to get through to these people and fix their bloody software?


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Got my first two bogus recordings since getting the HR22 a month ago.

Chuck and How I Met your mother failed to record tonight. They're in the list, but they're both 0 minutes long. If I try to click the "select" button I get a black PIP and nothing (no text at all) where the info and menu options normally all. If I click "play" from the title there's a little "R" light but the recordings are clearly blank.

In fact, I tried to go back to Live TV and it was all black, no matter what channel I selected. So I selected "reset" from the satellite menu and everything (except those recordings) was restored. Those recordings are now not in the list. I know it recorded OK yesterday, and I was watching TV just a few hours ago (live TV, then a recording), so I don't know what happened. 

Argh. At least it wasn't my two favorite shows, but still. Really annoying.


----------



## jpellech (Aug 25, 2006)

I am having a similar problem as others. After new NR, my HR20-700 is not recognizing the Seagate FAP 750GB drive. I have done multiple reboots, powered everything down overnight and tried again with no success. Wondering if maybe I wait for a Cutting Edge release that it might be fixed. I really doubt it is the HDD since this all happened at the same time as the release.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

My HR20 is working fine, but all I can say about my HR21 is pixelation, pixelation, pixelation...Come on Directv, after three weeks this is getting old!!!


----------



## dtle (Nov 18, 2008)

The video freezes on my HR-21 have been horrible over the past two software releases.

I recorded two local HD channels at the same time last night, both 2 hours long. Each recordings had at least 10 freezes. Some of the freezes would last up to 30 seconds. I also see the freezes as I FF through the commercials.

The freezes also occur when watching through DirectPC. For long freezes over 10 seconds, the app would exit indicating that communication has been lost to the server.

Anyone have this problem as severe as mine?

My daily recordings of ESPNHD PTI do not exhibit this freezing problem.

On another note, anytime my receiver resets (software update or power failure), it doesn't come back automatically. It would get stuck on Step 1 of 2. RBR doesn't help. To get it back, I have to leave it unplugged for 15 minutes each time.


----------



## PackFan (Jul 18, 2006)

jdh8668 said:


> My HR20 is working fine, but all I can say about my HR21 is pixelation, pixelation, pixelation...Come on Directv, after three weeks this is getting old!!!


Same problem here - HR20 is fine - HR21 is crap.


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Many people (myself included) seem to have reduced 101 strength on certain transponders while using the BBC adapters. My setup is a 5 lnb no SWM. If I remove the BBC's the signal strength returns to 95+ with the adapters in place it is 30-50 points lower. 

I have another setup with a 5 lnb and SWM and the 101 is fine. 

I think the reason more poeple have not reported it is because you still get TV with 70's but not with lower readings. I really noticed it this last Saturday with bad weather but even upon good weather return the signals were still in the low 60's-70's and some channels still give the 771 error.

A tech is coming out on Sunday and I am going to have a SWM installed.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

:lol:


PackFan said:


> Same problem here - HR20 is fine - HR21 is crap.


I 've been having the same problem with my HR21-700 since the 0290 download. Spoke to corporate customer support and they say I should wait it out until some software upgrade in the future will resolve it. No idea when this will happen and they will not replace the dvr with these symptoms. Guess what, there is an immediate solution? I canceled Directv and am enjoying problem free reception with Dish Network!


----------



## ex mailman (May 19, 2006)

I have a HR 21-100. During the daytime I get msnbc and lifetime channels but at night all these channels show a searching for signal. There are more standards channels I cant get at night. My 101 signals are not high but at night I have a lot of 0. Last night about 10pm I was able to get these channels. Its so strange. Never had a problem before the download. Have audio and pixies in hd sometimes but always had this. I hope Directv fixes this soon.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

We're now getting the audio/video stuttering with our HR20-700. Plus more "keep or delete" recordings than ever before. 

I'm reporting this here because these things didn't happen prior to 0x290 and continue with 0x29b.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

smimi10 said:


> We're now getting the audio/video stuttering with our HR20-700. Plus more "keep or delete" recordings than ever before.
> 
> I'm reporting this here because these things didn't happen prior to 0x290 and continue with 0x29b.


+1, the audio and video stutter with these new updates has been terrible. Nearly anything I watch has it to some degree or another. Some shows I just have to stop watching as the the video stutter, particularly on pans or when someone crosses the screen, starts to make me feel dizzy. Is D* even reading these forums anymore? Do they even watch tv on their own signals? Unless they are completely imcompetent, and I don't rule that out, they have to know what is going on.

Edit: btw, this is with a new HR22, as well as the rest of my setup. I had them re-do EVERYTHING a while back and it was running fantastic until this update. In addition to all the video and audio anomolies, the PQ of HD looks like CRAP. I had much better PQ with MPEG2. Again, this started after their "updates".


----------



## rajkej (Oct 2, 2008)

Never had to RBR my HR22-100 before. I've only had it since end of September but with the latest update I've had to reboot twice now. One morning the wife called and the unit would show the guide and the menus but a blank screen otherwise. No channels could be tuned and nothing would playback. RBR fixed it.

Last night while watching a recording, the unit stopped during a fast forward. We could fast forward for about 3 seconds and then it would stop. Then we could play for <1 second and it would stop. That was all we could do other than watch live. The blue light on the front would only show the top LED, no other LED's were changing or blinking at all. After the unit finished recording we tried to play something else and it froze up completely with all the blue lights lit up. RBR fixed it and thankfully the recordings seemed to be ok.

Not a great 'upgrade' from my HR10-250 I have to say.


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

No caller ID anymore.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Jazzmo said:


> No caller ID anymore.


Please list your model receiver.  Also, what software version are you on, as you have also posted this in the CE thread as well.


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

HR21-200 - Software Version: 0x029B - in service date 2nd week in September, 2008. For many weeks (I'm guessing at least 5) we have experienced the following issues with this unit.

1. Freezing - Unable to change channel with remote
2. Freezing - Unable to turn TV and/or HR21 on with remote
3. Freezing = Unable to turn on HR21 with physical power button push
4. Frequent Red Button Resets have been necessary - about 1 per day
5. Frequent Red Button Resets that do not work resulting in having to pull physical power for 30 seconds, then try the RBR again.
5. Channel Guide Opaqueness (is that a word?). It's the best description I can come up with.

For example, when you push the blue mini-guide button and try to scroll up or down, the line doesn't scroll up or down, but the yellow highlight disappears as though it's trying to.

Sometimes the channel on the left side and the shows to the right completely disappear and it only shows you the current time slot you're on highlited in yellow. When this happens it will actually scroll up fine and remain highlighted, but the channel number on left and upcoming shows on right are completely gone.

Additionally, as you scroll up or down, it sometimes does not scroll the channel along with it, it will scroll up/down to the previous/next channel and show what's on, but again, no channel number to the left nor future plays to the right. Just blank/opaque. Very Odd.

The same scenario applies with the full Guide Data Option - missing channel info on left, missing upcoming programing on right, scrolling up/down shows only the current time slot program in yellow.

If you continue to try to scroll the mini guide or full guide it will eventually freeze completely to the point where you can't change the channel at all....forcing an RBR - and a 10 - 20 minute wait for it to come back.

I called D* CS 5 weeks ago, explained this and she said she was escalating to an engineer and I would get a call from them. Still no call as of last night. So, I called them again. We did some minor resets via the Menu Button (I was recording Fringe, and was unwilling to do a complete menu reset - whacking my to do list) , (since I have already done daily RBR's, many Physical power pulls for 30 Seconds, 30 minutes, 8 hours and I have a bunch of stuff I need to watch I wouldn't do a hard reset of the box right now).

Interestingly enough....The R22-100 in the bedroom had not experienced the same issues at the HR21....*Until Last night that is*.....now that one is doing the same thing. ARRRGGGHHH....

So...I don't think it's just the HR21 anymore....calling back for a service appointment - good thing I got the PP I guess...


----------



## AMGPilot (Aug 20, 2006)

I am experiencing pixelation and sound glitches of most of the channels on all three HR20-700 receivers after this latest update 

At times the screen will lock up and then receiver but skip ahead about 45 seconds so we miss several important moments in the shows we watch. This happens in live TV and also recordings.

I hope DTV fixes these issues soon because it is very annoying.


----------



## ferule (Feb 12, 2008)

Report: 20081119-155B

Was tuned to 269
Channel just stopped, remote control extreamly slow.
Changed channels a couple of times, everything still black (no pic/or sound)

Everything came back after a minute or two.

This has happened a couple of times over the last few days.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know what to make of this. I got home tonight and my HR20-100 had only 2% disk space left. It had at over 20% free yesterday and has not recorded anywhere near enough stuff to suck up all it's space since then.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

HR20-700
No CE's for past couple months so, on whatever NR is.

Finished watching a recorded show, selected to delete, and exited the List screen. TV was on last channel it recorded 12-1. I let the tv stay on as I cleaned up a bit, and heard part of a story that caught my interest, so I tried to skip back. Immediately it showed a seemingly "stuck" image of a different news story. I figured it somehow skipped to far, I hit FF and it goes right to live. RW takes me right back to that stuck screen. I then noticed that the "stuck" news story had a time showing 9:01, it was 10:20. Then I noticed the stuck news story was on channel 6, not 12 that I was on. 

If I hit any buttons on the trick screen, the time bar shows "Pushing Daisies", which I believe was on channel 12 (ABC). And right now, 20 min later, still on channel 12-1 if I RW or Skip back, it goes right to that stuck screen, and FF brings me to Live... no buffer.
I could post pics/movie clip if needed...

changing channel eliminated the stuck image, but lost the buffer which was really the whole point.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> I don't know what to make of this. I got home tonight and my HR20-100 had only 2% disk space left. It had at over 20% free yesterday and has not recorded anywhere near enough stuff to suck up all it's space since then.


Check your most recent recordings and see if one of them is 24 hours long.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

wondering if the recent update has effected my HR20-100 , since the down load the only way i can get several SD stations , like TWC or any from 303 304 etc is to do a complete reset , then i can watch them , but once i change the station and go back i get searching 771 all over again ...i have went through and re set , every thing i can think of ....any ideas


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

I have sound glitches and chirping mostly on the local channels in HD on my HR20-700


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> I don't know what to make of this. I got home tonight and my HR20-100 had only 2% disk space left. It had at over 20% free yesterday and has not recorded anywhere near enough stuff to suck up all it's space since then.


Was one of your recordings 24hrs long? Same thing happend to me when I got home, but did not have enough time to look into.


----------



## a-town (Nov 24, 2007)

I might as well weigh in after reading this entire thread. I got a new about the same time as I got the latest update and noticed all sorts of pixelation, mostly on the local channels. MPEG2 channels are just fine, and some of the MPEG4 nationals seem fine too, but my local NBC channel is terrible. Sunday Night Football and Heroes are nearly unwatchable. Up until my recorded Prison Break (the most recent episode) I haven't had any major audio or sync issues, but my Prison Break recording was unwatchable. The sound glitches (hard to explain the noise it makes) happen about every 10-15 seconds and I think the audio gets further out of sync each time. The words are at least 3 seconds off from their lips. Terrible.

I have the HR20-700 as well. I came here in hopes to prove it was another bad DTV update and not my new TV. Sounds like it is safe that the pixelation is NOT in my TV.

Anyone know if another update is pending? Because it is so bad on NBC that I'm about to call DTV and see what they can do (likely nothing, but a credit would be nice, assuming they are fixing it soon).



Justinto said:


> I have sound glitches and chirping mostly on the local channels in HD on my HR20-700


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

HR21-700

Recording back to back shows (three) on same channel, I end up with no audio for the second and third program. 

Have not tried a hard reboot.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Every since 0x290 I have had random pixel breakup and 771 flashes on all three of my HR21-700 receivers. I copied this from a thread I started on Directv support site.	
I talked with a representative from the office of DTV's President today. He was responding to a letter I had sent the Pres. earlier regarding the pixelation issue as well as the 771 searching for signal for tuner 2 when people only have 1 cable coming in to the receiver to tuner 1. He said DTV acknowledged on 11/14/08 that the issue is nationwide and affects various receivers including the HR21-700. He said this is a "SOFTWARE" and engineers are working to provide a patch in the near future. He said they were proceeding with caution so the patch does not cause some other problem with receivers when the patch is downloaded. This problem now has the highest attention in DTV headquarters and posts from the Directv Forum are being watched by their people. He said when the patch comes through, things should return to normal. Since this problem has been going on since 10/21/08 for me, waiting a few more days won't matter. If the HD pixelation gets to bad, I can always watch in SD. I post this here because 0x29b did not help so I guess it is an issue with that "update" also.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

runner26 said:


> Every since 0x290 I have had random pixel breakup and 771 flashes on all three of my HR21-700 receivers. I copied this from a thread I started on Directv support site.
> I talked with a representative from the office of DTV's President today. He was responding to a letter I had sent the Pres. earlier regarding the pixelation issue as well as the 771 searching for signal for tuner 2 when people only have 1 cable coming in to the receiver to tuner 1. He said DTV acknowledged on 11/14/08 that the issue is nationwide and affects various receivers including the HR21-700. He said this is a "SOFTWARE" and engineers are working to provide a patch in the near future. He said they were proceeding with caution so the patch does not cause some other problem with receivers when the patch is downloaded. This problem now has the highest attention in DTV headquarters and posts from the Directv Forum are being watched by their people. He said when the patch comes through, things should return to normal. Since this problem has been going on since 10/21/08 for me, waiting a few more days won't matter. If the HD pixelation gets to bad, I can always watch in SD. I post this here because 0x29b did not help so I guess it is an issue with that "update" also.


Good to hear. If they are watching the thread, then they need to know that this can occur on ALL models, not just the 21-700. In addition, the screen blackouts, video stutter, audio stutter, etc. need to also be fixed, pronto. And those all occur with two lines coming into the house and on both tuners.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Check your most recent recordings and see if one of them is 24 hours long.


No, they all appear to be correct.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

I am experiencing audio dropouts on local channels on my Hr20-100 on a regular basis since the 0x029B update.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Starting at about 7:30/8:00 pm I have been getting both audio and video (black screen) drops every f10-15 second that last for a second or two or for as long as 5-10 seconds. THIS IS A TOTAL DISASTER. I CAN'T WATCH A DAMN THING TONIGHT. I watched a recorded CSI and had these issues. So I went to live tv and the issues continue on any channel I go to. If this lasts much longer, THEN I EXPECT DIRECTV TO LET ME OUT OF MY FRIGGEN CONTRACT SO I CAN SIGN UP WITH A REAL PROVIDER.

Edit: My issues resolved themselves about 20 minutes after this post, although video stuttering continued. I have had these blackouts since the sw updates, but these were by far the worst tonight. Hopefully D* IS truely reading these threads and is making a strong effort to resolve these issues.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> No, they all appear to be correct.


An RBR cleared it up for me.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

runner26 said:


> Every since 0x290 I have had random pixel breakup and 771 flashes on all three of my HR21-700 receivers. I copied this from a thread I started on Directv support site.
> I talked with a representative from the office of DTV's President today. He was responding to a letter I had sent the Pres. earlier regarding the pixelation issue as well as the 771 searching for signal for tuner 2 when people only have 1 cable coming in to the receiver to tuner 1. He said DTV acknowledged on 11/14/08 that the issue is nationwide and affects various receivers including the HR21-700. He said this is a "SOFTWARE" and engineers are working to provide a patch in the near future. He said they were proceeding with caution so the patch does not cause some other problem with receivers when the patch is downloaded. This problem now has the highest attention in DTV headquarters and posts from the Directv Forum are being watched by their people. He said when the patch comes through, things should return to normal. Since this problem has been going on since 10/21/08 for me, waiting a few more days won't matter. If the HD pixelation gets to bad, I can always watch in SD. I post this here because 0x29b did not help so I guess it is an issue with that "update" also.


This is the same information that I got from a customer service representative when I spoke to them last night. They did say it was a "known problem for your model" (HR20-700).


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

studdad said:


> Starting at about 7:30/8:00 pm I have been getting both audio and video (black screen) drops every f10-15 second that last for a second or two or for as long as 5-10 seconds. THIS IS A TOTAL DISASTER. I CAN'T WATCH A DAMN THING TONIGHT. I watched a recorded CSI and had these issues. So I went to live tv and the issues continue on any channel I go to. If this lasts much longer, THEN I EXPECT DIRECTV TO LET ME OUT OF MY FRIGGEN CONTRACT SO I CAN SIGN UP WITH A REAL PROVIDER.
> 
> Edit: My issues resolved themselves about 20 minutes after this post, although video stuttering continued. I have had these blackouts since the sw updates, but these were by far the worst tonight. Hopefully D* IS truely reading these threads and is making a strong effort to resolve these issues.


Watched my recording of Fringe off of channel 25 last night. Firstly even though it was recorded off HD it appeared in a black box with no Dolby for 1/2 the program then I started getting full black screen picture drop out and no sound, then suddenly after the picture going black 2 or 3 times, the picture suddenly jumps to full HD and Dolby kicks in!!!!! Very annoying!!!

I've had a program not show correctly in HD before and usually its after the commercials but since this latest 0x29B release i've started having quite regular black frames (no picture) and sound drop out! the 0x290 release before was perfect with no such drop outs!!!

PLEASE DIRECTV FIX THIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

net17 said:


> An RBR cleared it up for me.


I did a reset this morning and now I have 55% free. But I still lost several older recordings because of this. Good job DirecTV...


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

Wilhite said:


> Sound issues are once again rearing their ugly head...
> 
> HR20-700 - DFW area - not attached to any network - high 90s on signal strength (100 on the CBS channel having the issues below) - no HDMI
> 
> During last nights recording of Survivor - sound stuttering started about 1/2 way through and continued to the end of the recording. Starting/stopping, rewinding, FForwarding had no effect on solving the issue. No obvious video problems.


Once again, during Survivor last night (11/20), experienced video and audio stuttering. Started early into the recording and lasted all the way through.

I would like to say that I've tested to see if there are issues on other recordings, but I've pretty much moved everything off to my HR10-250 since the HR20-700 doesn't seem to be capable of recording anything correctly. However, in reading through the responses on this thread, it doesn't appear that this issue is isolated to my DVR.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Wilhite said:


> Once again, during Survivor last night (11/20), experienced video and audio stuttering. Started early into the recording and lasted all the way through.
> 
> I would like to say that I've tested to see if there are issues on other recordings, but I've pretty much moved everything off to my HR10-250 since the HR20-700 doesn't seem to be capable of recording anything correctly. However, in reading through the responses on this thread, it doesn't appear that this issue is isolated to my DVR.


No, these are all common issues since the update. It is driving me insane. When I sit down to watch something, I now find myself distracted just waiting for the first video stutter, video drop, audio drop, audio burp, etc. The other night I lost both audio and video, EXCEPT for the rear speaker channels where I got a VERY loud hissing sound. I am still concerned that it may have damaged the little speakers. Has only happened the one time so far, but since the rear speakers are right behind me, I jumped about a foot into the air.


----------



## JPdeJager (Jan 28, 2004)

On occasion (so not all the time), after a RBR everything works fine (on my HR21-200), for a while. Recordings that looked like [email protected] before are fine now. Live TV is fine. Remote response is fine.

But after some time.... Slowly but surely, back come the problems: pixelation, stuttering video, slow remote response, tearing of the image. Sometimes it takes a little longer, sometimes only minutes. 

Anybody else experience this?

JP


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

I guess I will chime in with my latest issue

I have 2 HR20-100's and one of them is giving me fits while the other is working fine.
Wed night, FNL on the101 should have recorded (season pass) and didn't at all. First time that has happened. I didn't know this until late last night when the wife and I turned it on to watch that and Thurs night shows such as Survivor, Office and Greys. All three of these shows taped black screens. No audio and no video.
Fortunately the second HR20 is set to tape all of these shows so we still are able to watch them, just not on the TV we prefer.
I don't know if this is related to the latest update or I'm having some other problem with the unit. I guess the best thing to do is to move the problem one to the area that is working fine and test out a few recordings?
Both HR20s have the latest update but only one is problematic. Missed recording and black screen recordings.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

2 lock ups today, 1 yesterday and 1 last week. WTF?

HR20-100s.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR20-700

I have a Series Link for Friday Night Lights on 101HD.

The show on 11/12 recorded properly
The show on 11/19 recorded properly
Both are listed as separate entries in the Playlist. (No folder was started)


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Ken S said:


> HR20-700
> 
> I have a Series Link for Friday Night Lights on 101HD.
> 
> ...


Yep, I saw exactly the same thing.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

tlrowley said:


> Yep, I saw exactly the same thing.


I have the same issue here. BTW - I love this show. Glad directv helped continue it.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ever since the upgrade, my signal strength has dropped from all in the 90's to 50's 60's and 70's on all satelites. Everything comes in fine but I do get pixalation on comedy central and headline news. 

Tried disconnecting all power and rebooting but problem still exists. disconnected BBC's and signal strength all went back to 90's like before. 

Is this a problem with the bbc's or the same software issues other posters have been talking about? 

FYI - I have HR20-700 and H20-100. H20 signal strength is same as alwyas so I believe the problem lies with the HR20-700.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (May 25, 2008)

mikey6719 said:


> Trying to watch a show I recorded on HBO last night. It is in the guide and says its 31 minutes long, which is correct. When I press play, it goes to a black screen with the timing bar across the bottom, with the pointer at the end, and comes up with the DELETE-DONT DELETE window and kind of flashes that window on/off repeatedly. Have to catch it just right to get it to go back to the list.....I am checking to see if we recorded anything else since the upgrade.....


This happened to me with Life this past Wednesday.

This week I've had to reboot both my 700's. One because it had no sound on any channel (last night around 7:30 eastern). The other because the guide has been way too slow and when it scrolled a page at a time, the yellow highlight would smear across the screen. When I scrolled it a line at a time, the channels would stay where they were, but the programs would scroll.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Jun 27, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> I don't know what to make of this. I got home tonight and my HR20-100 had only 2% disk space left. It had at over 20% free yesterday and has not recorded anywhere near enough stuff to suck up all it's space since then.


I had this same problem today. HR21 with 0x029B. I cleaned up some old recordings and was only able to get it to 25% free, despite not having all that much stuff left on there. I went through and marked every program as Keep, and the dark blue bar was only about 1/3 the size of the light blue bar. It still thought half my drive was full with programs not designated as Keep. A RBR cleared it up, I'm now at 73% available and no light blue bar, however I also lost some recordings because the DVR thought the drive was full when it wasn't.


----------



## jblasbalg (Dec 22, 2005)

I have had an HR20-700, from DirecTV for a little less than a year. It was working well until a couple of weeks ago. My Software version is 0x29b, and it says my last upgrade occurred on 11/8, which is quite possibly when the issue started. 

Now, whenever I playback a previously recorded show, it will play for a few seconds, then freeze (as if paused), and not respond to any commands from the remote for several minutes; then play for a few seconds, and freeze again. Even shows that were recorded months ago, before this issue had ever occurred, are impacted.

Does anyone have any idea what causes this playback issue, and/or any potential solutions for it? It appears that the HR20 and HR21 machines have this issue a lot, but searches on this and other forums do not offer much in the way of solutions....many have suggested to just reboot the system, but that hasn't worked. 

Any help that doesn't require me to delete all my shows would certainly be appreciated!!


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Had the same exact problem. Mine has been doing it on and off since the national reboots. Called directv and csr said an engineer would call me back in 72 hours. That was a month and a half ago. So far no one has called and i have caller id and vonage where i can see evryone who called and all calls out. Still know one has called. Since then i have downloaded new software and it seems to have resolved the issue so far. It came back once and the next week i downloaded different software again and the problem went away again.



jblasbalg said:


> I have had an HR20-700, from DirecTV for a little less than a year. It was working well until a couple of weeks ago. My Software version is 0x29b, and it says my last upgrade occurred on 11/8, which is quite possibly when the issue started.
> 
> Now, whenever I playback a previously recorded show, it will play for a few seconds, then freeze (as if paused), and not respond to any commands from the remote for several minutes; then play for a few seconds, and freeze again. Even shows that were recorded months ago, before this issue had ever occurred, are impacted.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Another lock up. 

Why do these software engineers keep doing this to us? They need to fire the whole lot of them and hire someone competent.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

HR20-700 with software 0x29B:

I am not having any of the other problems people are complaining about but on my HR20-700 box response to the remote control has become painfully slow.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Blank Recording. :-(

Recorded a movie of off HBOHD @ 3am in the morn, went to watch a few days later and it was entirely a black screen with no sound. I was able to fast forward/play ... but it was one of the most uninteresting movies I ever saw. RIght up there with the photos of my vacation where I left the lens cap on.


----------



## jblasbalg (Dec 22, 2005)

yuppers519 said:


> Had the same exact problem. Mine has been doing it on and off since the national reboots. Called directv and csr said an engineer would call me back in 72 hours. That was a month and a half ago. So far no one has called and i have caller id and vonage where i can see evryone who called and all calls out. Still know one has called. Since then i have downloaded new software and it seems to have resolved the issue so far. It came back once and the next week i downloaded different software again and the problem went away again.


I'm kind of a newbie here, so maybe this is a naive question, but when you keep saying you downloaded different software, how do you do that? Is there risk to doing this that often?

Thanks!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a little more info concerning lockups.

I just had a 10s power outage and now my HR20-100 with 29b firmware is locked up. No remote commands work (no LED lights with remote) and the front panel buttons also do not work.

Note, that this unit is on a UPS, so when the main power was restored it had not done a restart. It was still on the last channel. So even with the UPS, there must have been some sort of blip in the power line to cause the unit to lock up. I'll do the RBR a bit later.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been getting audio stuttering badly on my hr22-100. On the HD channels happens about every minute. Sometimes only every couple mintues, sometimes all the time. 

PLEASE FIX THIS PROBLEM!

I have had this since x0290 release, and have had techs put 2 new boxes on(from a hr21-200 to hr22-100), had the LNB replaced, changed all new cabling, plugged into wall or surge protector, home electricity was veryifed great, checked with another TV, HDMI or componet, and checked complete setup. Also when you rewind it, the stutter is present in the exact same place every time. The receiver records it that way. All my signals are 90+ on all sats. 

PLEASE fix this, it is driving me nuts. The audio stuttering was terrible today on the Fox 4 DFW local this morning and during the football game. My OTA antenna on my TV did not have any of the audio stutters, just on the HR22.



Thanks


----------



## tjofamber (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone have this problem? I was going o watch a recording last night, I keyed it up, hit play, and the receiver went into a loop play, do you want to delete over and over, no response to any commands until I hit previous channel three or for times in a row fast. Then it went into a loop of live tv to recording to want to delete for about four times then quit. I tried the recording again and same thing. Had do delete the program.
Help Tvs my life, lol
TJ


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Caller ID has stopped working. Was working when upgrade first took on 11/7. Hasn't for the past 3 days. Attempted a remote control initiated reboot and that did not correct the issue.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

HR20-100. Anyone else having this problem? Posted before, but I don't think i've seen much else....except for a guy reporting on a HR21.

Nothing in playlist, but yet it only shows 51% available. See pic attached.

Sent Diag Report: 20081123-138F

Any way to find out what it thinks is chewing the 49%?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you done a reboot?

You may be interested in this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145862


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

I did not make an appointment because, it seems I have to do a whole bunch of troubleshooting with D* before they will send someone out. If I don't do the over the phone fixes and request an appointment, they will charge us $49.95 for the Service Call....

I guess I can understand the reasons for charging me - even though I have a PROTECTION PLAN - but now I have to spend a bunch of time on the phone trying to fix something that I know will only work for a short period of time and that the problems will inevitibaly start up again in a few hours. This is a software issue...period....

*We are still having problems with both receivers* - HR21-200 and R22-100 (not so much with the R22 though only one bounce was necessary on this one over the weekend).

We had to RBR our HR21 three times yesterday, two times Saturday. Seems as though it's getting worse and worse as days go on.

After an RBR it will work ok for about 4 -6 hours, then, once again, begins to suffer severe response times to the remote commands. Channel up down doesn't work on mini guide or full channel guide, and when it finally changes it, the guide is completely screwey. The channel bar doesn't move in unison with the scroll up down. And....something new now, it's doing the same thing with my Playlist. I can open it, but scrolling through it is extremely slow or completely non-functional.

As time goes by, the remote response completey quits and the only way you can change the channel is to punch in the number you want. No Scrolling to see what's on what channel. Impossible to scroll channel up/down or arrow up/down through the guide. RBR's are the only way to get this thing to work again, but doing so only provides temporary correction.

Spent the whole weekend watching all our recorded stuff in anticipation of a Hard Reset Loss. I'm very unhappy that we're going to loose the entire first season of Sons of Anarchy 

Sure hope the fix for this comes soon! Hey D* TV - these RBR's are getting OLD!!!!!


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, first time this has ever happened, but yesterday, all playback was suffering video stuttering. It required a stop and resume play to clear up. 

I have never experienced a single problem with my HR20-100 from any of the software updates until this one...


----------



## Mikey Likes Tivo (Nov 14, 2008)

rynberg said:


> Wow, first time this has ever happened, but yesterday, all playback was suffering video stuttering. It required a stop and resume play to clear up.
> 
> I have never experienced a single problem with my HR20-100 from any of the software updates until this one...


This happened to me once a couple of days ago on my HR21-100, also for the first time.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Something I noticed recently (and thought that I had read about in one of the forums but can't find now) is that if a show is still in the buffer but the Guide has "moved on" it cannot be recorded. I was watching a program from the buffer but was going to be unable to finish it right away - so wanted to record it to watch the ending later. The Guide had moved on and thus I couldn't record the remainder of the show I was watching from the buffer.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I just noticed a problem with 2 recordings. One other user has reported a similar problem. My problem was with an HR21-200.

I recorded 5 shows on Thursday Nov 20. During playback on 2 shows I got a blue banner message on the screen "For ordering information call customer service ext 736". When replaying these 2 shows the screen saver activated every 5 minutes or so. Hitting the Exit key restored the picture.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Another day, another lockup.


----------



## LColón (Nov 26, 2008)

For the past couple of days I have been getting 771 messages. After ensuring my end was ok, I have had to reboot HR-21. Today I had to reboot again. Everything came back. When I went to check my stored recordings list, it was gone completely. I decided to check my upcoming recordings, that has been completely wiped out. Well, thank you very much DirecTV.  
Lcolón


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been getting the the stuttering for a while now and today the 771 error has been driving me nuts. I can't watch anything on ESPN(206) as I type.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

More blackouts yesterday and today. In addition, HD 16:9 pic is often times lost for long lengths of time during the middle of an HD show, like Fringe tonight (reverts to 4:3). Stutter continues.


----------



## Nutter (Feb 28, 2007)

LColón said:


> For the past couple of days I have been getting 771 messages. After ensuring my end was ok, I have had to reboot HR-21. Today I had to reboot again. Everything came back. When I went to check my stored recordings list, it was gone completely. I decided to check my upcoming recordings, that has been completely wiped out. Well, thank you very much DirecTV.
> Lcolón


No 771 errors but I had a recording that would not play just went directly to the end. Did a reboot and "everything" got wiped as above. Called D-TV and . .. ... yes they know about it, no they dont have a fix and Oh sorry but we are not replacing hardware for this software problem. 

John


----------



## jjn (Dec 16, 2006)

DC_SnDvl said:


> HR20-700 with software 0x29B:
> 
> I am not having any of the other problems people are complaining about but on my HR20-700 box response to the remote control has become painfully slow.


Same thing here. 
Just noticed it a couple of days ago. Though it might be the 1TB external drive being down to 55%.
It's a calvery connected to the HR20-700. It's been fine since it was connected 2 months ago.
Anyone else seeing this slow down?


----------



## bixbybreck (Nov 26, 2008)

Quick background. We had been having numerous storms and were looking to get a non-satellite option so we would have television to warn of tornadoes. My wife switched to U-Verse while I was on a business trip. We kept our DTV active because we had a LOT of problems on installation with U-Verse, but we had no DTV boxes connected for about 3 weeks. We finally decided that we were not going to be happy with the quality of AT&T and hooked our first DTV back up. 

When we reconnected the first box, it downloaded the 029b load and everything appeared to work fine the first night. The next day however, all local channels were getting the 721 error and MANY/most others as well. Worse yet, when we went to one of these channels the picture immediately broke up to the extent you couldn't even see the guide. It would sometimes recover if you were lucky enough to find a station that didn't give the 721 error. Most of the time, it required a RBR. Neither that nor the power reset options brought back our channels. I also tried the refresh subscriptions from the web site with zero effect. Playing recorded content also crashed the system, even programming that we could play just fine the previous evening. 

Signal strength was great. LAN connection was fine. Phone was fine, although we never have been able to get CallerID on screen.

I brought our other HR-21 out and connected it up. Everything is working fine right now, but I suspect that everything is likely to start crashing tomorrow. Perhaps it has something to do with recording programs, obviously I don't know. That box will need to go back to its regular location when we drop UVerse next week.

This is way more work than I want my leisure time pursuit to be. Is there ANY solution to this mess? Is DTV doing anything about it? I got away from Cox because their settops had reliability issues, but I guess this is certainly no better and their issues usually only affected the DVR functionality. Seldom did I have my regular subscriptions become unavailable for no reason. 

I hate calling DTV and going through the same steps I have been through four times before they tell me they will send a repairman out and then the same issues will pop up again. Sorry this was so long, I guess I will sign off as a



Soon to be Former DTV Customer


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Another morning, another lock up on my Hr20-100s. 

There must be at least one software person at D* smart enough to fix this.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm one of those previously lucky people who have had, before 290 and 29B, no problems with my HR20-700. Now I think more than 50% of my recordings are garbage. Either I get nothing - just skips to delete screen. Or I get video break ups and audio ones, clears up, then happens again - usually then skips to end. I have tried to record latest Entourage 4 times and finally got 1 that was mostly watchable but still only 75%.
This has become a completely unusable DVR.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

I here ya there!! Same with mine. Even after software downloads after 290 and 29b still having the same problem as you are.



CTJon said:


> I'm one of those previously lucky people who have had, before 290 and 29B, no problems with my HR20-700. Now I think more than 50% of my recordings are garbage. Either I get nothing - just skips to delete screen. Or I get video break ups and audio ones, clears up, then happens again - usually then skips to end. I have tried to record latest Entourage 4 times and finally got 1 that was mostly watchable but still only 75%.
> This has become a completely unusable DVR.


----------



## Mikey Likes Tivo (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder why they can't just fallback on the update.


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

I was unlucky before 290, 29B. I had lockups everyday - reboots, etc. Now it works like a charm. I have the HR21-100. D* better get their act together - I fear the next update will fix the other units but swing my HR21-100 back into the 'POS' category.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Mikey Likes Tivo said:


> I wonder why they can't just fallback on the update.


+1. When you release an update that has this many issues, you really need to re-release the old update for those who are having issues.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

CSI on Spike HD today. Stutter/jitter city. I had these issues before and after getting all my equipment replaced, the issue was gone. After the new update, back again. Also VERY apparant with TNT. Was a mess with Law & Order the other day.


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I am trying to watch the Texas/Texas A&M game on espn and it is almost unwatchable. CONSTANT studdering and audio dropouts. So it was the update? How do I find what version I am running?


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

reds1963 said:


> wondering if the recent update has effected my HR20-100 , since the down load the only way i can get several SD stations , like TWC or any from 303 304 etc is to do a complete reset , then i can watch them , but once i change the station and go back i get searching 771 all over again ...i have went through and re set , every thing i can think of ....any ideas


this is becoming a joke ,,,they replaced everything on weds , dish,5 lnb , and 
recvr ,along with cables ,,,and yet we still how the same issues ....low signals , and no stations , 
or they are there after a re boot and gone 30 minutes later ....
and the only answer i can get is ....Well these things happen , and it will just have to work its way out ......are you kidding me !!!!


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

Went through the sat setup and signal strength check on the phone wednesday night. worked ok for about 2 hours.....then the problem came right back. Still rbr'ing the hr21 daily....

I have screen shots of what's happening, but looks like i have to make 5 posts before I can post a url....hoping this post is my 5th....pictures to come...thanks...


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

We are getting audio stutter/ lip sync on Local Fox station now. HD volume is low now too. arghh....

I could swear I've made 5 posts.....still can't link up pics...:grin:


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

screenshotsofguide/

Note the number of times Flix is listed on left of screen in the fourth pic....all four with different programs...


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if anything is being done about this? I probably should just cal directv myself but they make you go through all the steps I have already tried. Is there a way to roll back the upgrade manually?

I only have bad picture on some channels but it all started happening after the update. Problem has to be with hr20-700 because I also have h20-100 and signals on that one are fine.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

reds1963 said:


> this is becoming a joke ,,,they replaced everything on weds , dish,5 lnb , and
> recvr ,along with cables ,,,and yet we still how the same issues ....low signals , and no stations ,
> or they are there after a re boot and gone 30 minutes later ....
> and the only answer i can get is ....Well these things happen , and it will just have to work its way out ......are you kidding me !!!!


 The LNBF might be overdriving the signal. This would cause low signal, even though it could be perfectly alligned. I've had this happen a few times on installations. The answer is, if this is the problem is to have them try another lnbf or antennuate the signal. If the tech is experienced enough they should carry attenuator's on their truck. Just a guess but what you described sounds like too hot of a signal, the attenuators will lower the Db and the signal strength should be fine.

I've had to swap an LNBF 3X before figuring out what was wrong. Have him check his meter behind the TV. If it's strong their then you found your problem!


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

daryls61 said:


> Does anyone know if anything is being done about this? I probably should just cal directv myself but they make you go through all the steps I have already tried. Is there a way to roll back the upgrade manually?
> 
> I only have bad picture on some channels but it all started happening after the update. Problem has to be with hr20-700 because I also have h20-100 and signals on that one are fine.


There is no way to be on a version lower than the current national release.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm getting the audio and video stuttering on various channels now, along with the low numbers on the 101 odd transponders. Lower than usual volume on HD channels also.


----------



## Nighty (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I am getting EXTREME pixelation, mostly on ESPN ch 206. Please see the attached. It has gotten so bad lately. Please see the attached as an example.

I believe that ch 206 is the MPEG4 version, and had to switch in the middle if the game to ch 73, which I believe is the MPEG2 version. No issues there for the rest of the game.

I have done the complete power off, and then power on, but I am still having issues. I have looked at the signal strength, and most transponders are 90+. I have also notice the same issue on Ch 311. Not sure about the others.

Where do I start to troubleshoot? I am quickly losing faith in my HR20-700 to just be a basic, reliable DVR...

Regards,


Jeff


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Nighty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting EXTREME pixelation, mostly on ESPN ch 206. Please see the attached. It has gotten so bad lately. Please see the attached as an example.
> 
> ...


I think that's just a view from inside the ND helmets last night. :lol: :eek2: :lol:


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Weird guide issues:

My guide will give me info around the previous channel.

Example - I'm currently watching ESPN (Channel 206), I change the channel to a local station (Channel 47) by typing in the numbers via remote. Once on channel 47 if I press the guide button it shows me the guide for ESPN and the channels close numerically like 207,209, etc.


----------



## jholcomb (Aug 25, 2007)

H20-100 here. Since the update my live HD events on my CBS affiliate (Channel 44 Evansville, IN) appear "jerky". If I back them up a little with the DVR and then let it run it clears up. As soon as I "catch up" the DVR, the jerkiness starts again.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

rahlquist said:


> There is no way to be on a version lower than the current national release.


I have a H20-100 (non DVR) that has software: 0x407A dated 7/1
no problems with this receiver...

I also have an HR20-100 DVR that has software: 0x29b dated 11/7
and tuner 2 is having low signal strength with poor or no (771 error) signal on channels: 246(Tru); 605 (Golf) and several XM channels.

I have noticed some audio issues with an OTA local HD station(FOX). On "House" last Tuesday, while watching live the audio keeps dropping out..video looks ok. I recorded and checked and no such problem! Huh?


----------



## jblasbalg (Dec 22, 2005)

Just to follow up on my previous post:

I forced a download of the new software (by pressing 0 2 4 6 8) and so far, the issue is gone. Fingers crossed....



jblasbalg said:


> I have had an HR20-700, from DirecTV for a little less than a year. It was working well until a couple of weeks ago. My Software version is 0x29b, and it says my last upgrade occurred on 11/8, which is quite possibly when the issue started.
> 
> Now, whenever I playback a previously recorded show, it will play for a few seconds, then freeze (as if paused), and not respond to any commands from the remote for several minutes; then play for a few seconds, and freeze again. Even shows that were recorded months ago, before this issue had ever occurred, are impacted.
> 
> ...


----------



## merhow89 (Nov 19, 2008)

jblasbalg said:


> Just to follow up on my previous post:
> 
> I forced a download of the new software (by pressing 0 2 4 6 8) and so far, the issue is gone. Fingers crossed....


Did that just load 0x29b again or did you get a newer software version? Thx!


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Appears an installer has encountered this issue in this Thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=146325


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

HR22-100 here. Ever since the update I've had a very quick guide, transitions from page to page and extremely fast. Sadly any other navigation in the menu system seems much slower. This is especially true when trying to delete a program. 

Now I'm getting very sporadic response when fast forwarding. It will lock in one position, with only multiple pressed of exit causing it to revert back to play.

This is a new system and the hard drive is 90% free, anyone else getting this???


----------



## illini_razorback (Sep 17, 2008)

Just started having audio trouble on my HR-21. It's like it's in mono, with no low tones or surround. Pretty sure it's not any connections or my receiver. Anybody else having these problems?


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Same problem here with my HR20-100. Low readings on tuner 2 on sat 101 and 771 errors


Diag report# 20081201-2c9b

Hr20-100 0x029b

Same thing keeps happening. I have signal in the 90's on tuner 1 and 40's on tuner 2. I RBR and everything works fine for awhile(?) last time it worked for a week or so, at least that's when I noticed it. Both BBCs where replaced a couple months back, I had one go bad and they send me 2 new ones(black not gray).


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Have you done a reboot?
> 
> You may be interested in this thread.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145862


Sure did. Didn't help. Still shows 51% free with absolutely nothing recorded.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Trying to use DirecTV2PC and play a recording [just made] from NBC channel 3-1, gives this error message: "Server returns '503 service unavailable' ".
> This time the DVR didn't need to be rebooted to play other recordings from this HR20-700.


I am having a similar problem except after the update my Directvpc doesn't even see my Hd Dvr


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> Diag report# 20081201-2c9b
> 
> Hr20-100 0x029b
> 
> Same thing keeps happening. I have signal in the 90's on tuner 1 and 40's on tuner 2. I RBR and everything works fine for awhile(?) last time it worked for a week or so, at least that's when I noticed it. Both BBCs where replaced a couple months back, I had one go bad and they send me 2 new ones(black not gray).


oh man I have been having this very same issue for over 2 years now, DirecTV has replaced absolutly everything i am on my 4th dish like 20th BBA's 3rd box all new wiring twice and 3rd Multi-switch this problem won't go away, tuner 1 i get around 80 tuner 2 40. they pretty much told me after all this if i call in again they will drop me from there service that i am costing them too much.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> Diag report# 20081201-2c9b
> 
> Hr20-100 0x029b
> 
> Same thing keeps happening. I have signal in the 90's on tuner 1 and 40's on tuner 2. I RBR and everything works fine for awhile(?) last time it worked for a week or so, at least that's when I noticed it. Both BBCs where replaced a couple months back, I had one go bad and they send me 2 new ones(black not gray).


Join the club. I think something went wrong with the 0x290 or 0x29b release and is screwing up tuner 2 on all the HR20s.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ATARI said:


> Join the club. I think something went wrong with the 0x290 or 0x29b release and is screwing up tuner 2 on all the HR20s.


HR20 here, wife has not whined about problems with anything lately so can only lean tyowards the fact that not all hr20's are having the issue


----------



## smiceli3 (Dec 3, 2008)

ATARI said:


> Join the club. I think something went wrong with the 0x290 or 0x29b release and is screwing up tuner 2 on all the HR20s.


I'm having the tuner 2 issue on an HR22. Sad state of affairs that this is going unaddressed.


----------



## bocoogto (Feb 25, 2008)

HR20-700 problem showed up about a month ago (with latest software change?). If a program is recording while another recording begins, there is a 5 second blackout of audio and video when watching the recording that was in progress when the second one begins. This is not an intermittent--it happens every time.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

When I talked to D* about my 771 issues with my HR20-700, they told me on two different occasions over the phone, and once by the tech who came to my house, that this issue was a known problem with the software and they were "working on it."

My own opinion is that something in the software causes the sensitivity of the tuners to increase (or something) and exposes weak links in the signal chain. Those links include LNBs, multiswitches, BBCs, and tuners. Having any one of those things, or a combination of those things, performing less than nominal causes the 771 errors that are being reported. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HR22-100, purchased yesterday, downloaded newest NR.

Wife watched and deleted the recorded Mpeg4 Priv Practice last night. Box, now empty,shows 90% space left


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

after reset, rcvr now shows 100% available.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Clued in by the absence of ® recording flags next to my favorite programs in the Guide, I discovered that my first and last Prioritizer entries had been *deleted *by the stupid HR2x software sometime in the last 2 days and 16 hours. The deleted items were combo Autorecords:

AANY Bones Break Fringe House Sarah TTITLE CCHAN 9
AANY Cathouse Maher Norton TTITLE CCHAN 504

I recreated them easily because, fortunately, the searches on which they were based had _not _been spontaneously deleted.

BTW, I don't dare try the *CE *releases now because I have learned that combo Autorecords like mine *don't work *very well at all anymore.


----------



## tony leone (Sep 27, 2007)

I have an HR21-200 ever since the update I have annoying horizontal lines that sometimes appear on the screen when using composite and component cables. These lines appear about midway and towards the top of the screen. When using the guide or menu the top 4th of the picture appears to shift to the left. The picture is fine when using HDMI. My Tv is not 1080P, it's only capable of 1080I and the settings for resolution is correct. These Lines appear on every channel and also in the guide and menu. They also appear when playing back movies that I recorded thru the DVR.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

tnmax said:


> +1


+2. this NEEDS to be fixed. my unit is basically unusable as it tries to continually tune to / record on the unused input!


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

On TNT HD today, while watching Tombraider, Cradle of Life, it has been stutter/jitter city. Whenever the camera pans, or someone walks across the screen, it looks like really horrible judder and/or dropped frames. Often when a face moves, even just a little bit, it stutters along and looks like dropped frames again. D*, do you hear me? This is a major issue and people are really getting sick and tired of it. FIX IT NOW!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

As many others have said, 29b is still having stutter issues. Plus occasional audio and video drops.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Autorecords based on a channel number are recording from *both the SD and HD channels* that share that number. I long ago told the software to ignore SD channels (and that option is still in effect).

To work around this bug, I have to monitor the To Do list and delete the unwanted recording requests.


----------



## ehood (Sep 5, 2007)

If your DVR has been turned into a paperweight since the last NC in early November, don't bother trying the CE to see if that fixes it. I did, and it's worse now.

Can't watch any recorded shows because they freeze. Before upgrading to the CE I had pauses and audio glitches that would last 15-30 seconds and then if I was lucky I'd get a couple minutes of solid play before the freeze/glitches came back.

Live TV plays fine.

It appeared that after a RBR, I could record shows for a day and they would play back ok...sometimes.

With the CE from Friday, it's only gotten worse. freeze/glitches last 1-2min and happen more frequently. 

I have no DVR...and it's really pissing me off!


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow. I was hoping the CE (currently an NR candidate release) was going to address these issues.

How about letting us rollback to 0x0254 until they fix it? I can live without the Hulk 1080p trailer.


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

My HR21-700 just updated last night. Turned it on and it worked for a few minutes then noticed that it will not respond to any remotes. I have tried three of them and nothing from any of them. However, the front panel works fine, so I know the unit is not locked up. D is sending me another unit, but I hate refurbs. Nothing but bad luck from them since joining D 10 years ago. I want to keep my unit if possible. Does anyone know of a way to force a download without a remote? I tried with the remote, but it will not see the remote even at boot.


----------



## mjeppsen (Dec 10, 2008)

Frank2611 said:


> Still no warning before changing channels to record a scheduled show on single tuner receivers.


No warning here either. Hate this bug.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, I come home to find that the Isles v. Flyers game isn't recording on Versus tonight. Why, you may ask. Well, according to the history, it was canceled because a matching program was scheduled to record. How can that be? A team can only play one game at a time. Well, the brilliant programming of the HR21, with an autorecord set to "first run only" decided that the repeat of the game tomorrow morning on NHL Network tool precedence over the live showing on Versus.

It must have prefered the NHL one over the Versus because the channel is lower (215 v. 603), regardless of the date!

Idiotic!!!


How it appears in the prioritizer:


ISLANDERS - SPORTS - HOCKEY (keyword autorecord)

Record - First Run
Keep - until I delete
Number to keep - All
Start time - On Time
End Time - 1 hour later


Only thing in the prioritizer


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I had a first today. I was recording a show when it told me my disk was full, I was 78% free yesterday and I recorded nothing. I must of had a runaway buffer or something. I restarted the receiver from the setup menu and it's now back to 78%. My wife's pissed, it was her show I was trying to record. Momma's not happy=nobody's happy!!!!

Hr20-100 0x029b


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Losing audio coming out of trickplay.

Setup:

HR21-100 via HDMI to Pioneer Elite VSX-82 out HDMI to Sony SXRD A2000.

Never had any handshake issues before 0x029A and now B.

Cycling AVR input is the only way to get audio back.


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

The past couple of weeks I have had at least 4 programs record, that when played I get a black screen, the play bar displays at the bottom, then the delete / keep displays, then the play bar, this repeats indefinitely, all the while i'm hearing the BONG BONG BONG.

I have to hit Exit many times to get it to finally break out to live tv. The noise and the menus continue to display for another 20 seconds or so until they finally go away.

I rebooted Wed morning and the programs still exhibit the same behaviour. The last show to record this way was Fringe on Tuesday (prior to the reboot). I guess we'll see if more programs fail this way following the reboot.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

flakrat said:


> The past couple of weeks I have had at least 4 programs record, that when played I get a black screen, the play bar displays at the bottom, then the delete / keep displays, then the play bar, this repeats indefinitely, all the while i'm hearing the BONG BONG BONG.
> 
> I have to hit Exit many times to get it to finally break out to live tv. The noise and the menus continue to display for another 20 seconds or so until they finally go away.
> 
> I rebooted Wed morning and the programs still exhibit the same behaviour. The last show to record this way was Fringe on Tuesday (prior to the reboot). I guess we'll see if more programs fail this way following the reboot.


from personal experience it sounds like you have a single tuner box, and it did the recording on the other tuner - exactly what i outlined in my response to this issue.


----------



## onetimeonly00 (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't posted yet on the issues I have had with this release. After first updating to 0x029B I started getting the occasional audio and video drops, over the past week the problem seems to have gotten worse. It also seems to be much more prevalent when playing back recorded programs versus watching live TV...but that could just be because I do not watch much live tv. 

Any ideas on when they are going to come out with a new release that will fix these issues?

HR22-100


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

bc3tech said:


> from personal experience it sounds like you have a single tuner box, and it did the recording on the other tuner - exactly what i outlined in my response to this issue.


I have two tuners and have the same problem. When I have the blank recordings (and I never did befor 290 and 29B) that is exactly how my HR20-700 behaves.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I have two tuners and have the same problem. When I have the blank recordings (and I never did befor 290 and 29B) that is exactly how my HR20-700 behaves.


Same issue here...

Have only noticed this on NBA League Pass recordings on HD feeds(-1 channels).

I'm so glad I pay $180 for this ticket and get blank recordings.

HR21-100


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Receiver:* HR22-100
*Television:* Samsung HL-S5688W
*What Happened:* Recording the season finale and reunion episodes of _Survivor: Gabon_ on WTVF Nashville CBS MPEG4 local; trick play of any kind during the recording resulted in the "Keep or Delete" dialog (*). Exiting the recording by pressing Exit or Stop was impossible. Changing the channel and the trying to play or resume the recording gave the same "Keep or Delete" dialog.

(*) This used to be known as the "IKD bug" - the "Instant Keep or Delete Bug" back in The Bad Olde Days of the HR20-700 during the fall of 2006/winter 2007 timeframe. I have not seen this particular bug in over two years until last night.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I have two tuners and have the same problem. When I have the blank recordings (and I never did befor 290 and 29B) that is exactly how my HR20-700 behaves.


nice. that's _super_ sucky.

i'm actually thinking of getting myself a SWM for christmas. maybe that's why they introduce the bugs into the software - to make us buy the hardware....


----------

